# What is your favorite Album?



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

For me it has to Baby Animals. Shaved and Dangerous. Suze DeMarchi is awsome.






And yes. I spent most my life in Aus.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 9, 2010)

Rush 2112


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Iv got 3...













NOTE: EVERY AC/DC album, I enjoy from start to finish... but those 3 are my favourites... but not by much though


----------



## CamulaHikari (Apr 9, 2010)

The entire album huh... That aren't many xD

I would say:






It's the only one I listen all the songs of, like it's on repeat all~!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 9, 2010)

Linkin Park: Hybrid Theory

Akon: Freedom (see my avatar)


----------



## El-ahrairah (Apr 9, 2010)

...I do hope these scale down some.





Anyways, I have many more, but these get the most play on my Zune.

[EDIT] I found some better pictures that weren't HUEG!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Supersonicmonk (Apr 9, 2010)

Hot Fuss by the Killers, love every song and know the lyrics off by heart


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my god, it's not Korean music.


----------



## Louisvanharten (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm, this one:


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 9, 2010)

First two Green Day albums:






http://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/11896-...-hourskerplunk/


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

Sigur Rós - Takk... 




This album DESERVES a full album listen, so fucking good!

envy - Insomniac Doze




So intense, hard and soft, and really sweet, i love listening to it all in one go, builds up so many emotions.

Joan of Arc - The Gap




A really strange album, certainly not for everyone, and it's almost impossible to listen to a single song because of the strange mixing. 
song 3 starts, continues in song 4 and then changes into a new song, which continues in song 5 which again changes to a new song which continues in song 6.... Song 8 though, is so good! I'll add a youtube video to the end of this post


----------



## matt1freek (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Depravo (Apr 9, 2010)

Could be this -





_Promenade - The Divine Comedy_

Closely followed by this -





_Heartland - Owen Pallett_


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 9, 2010)

Epiphany by T-Pain


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Korn - issues​



I have that album, and i also got follow the leader autographed with all band members signatures... i don't like em though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 10, 2010)

I've never heard an album that had 100% good songs, closest in my opinion is Beck- Odelay


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dio-Holy Diver





Metallica-Master of Puppets





Tesla-The Great Radio Controversy





The 69 Eyes-Angels





there's a lot more but I'll just list these


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 10, 2010)

The Recordings of the Middle East





My absolute favourite album and band.


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I've never heard an album that had 100% good songs, closest in my opinion is Beck- Odelay



Try a full album listen of Sigur Rós - Takk...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Apr 10, 2010)

Quite a long list actually:



Spoiler: classic rock





*Led Zeppelin II* by Led Zeppelin

*Led Zeppelin IV* by Led Zeppelin

*Who's Next* by The Who

*Moving Pictures* by Rush





Spoiler: modern rock




*The Earth is not a Cold Dead Place* by Explosions in the Sky

*Frames* by Oceansize

*Everyone Into Position* by Oceansize

*Absolution* by Muse

*Origin of Symmetry* by Muse

*Showbiz* by Muse

*In Rainbows* by Radiohead

*Wasting Light* by Foo Fighters

*Songs for the Deaf* by Queens of the Stone Age





Spoiler: metal




*Train of Thought* by Dream Theater

*Images and Words* by Dream Theater

*The Number of the Beast* by Iron Maiden

*Rust In Peace* by Megadeth

*Rage Against the Machine* by Rage Against the Machine



My list is quite... Volatile. But that's cos my music taste keeps changing. I'll probably get to a shorter list when I grow older and my music taste finally matures and ossifies.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Apr 10, 2010)

Phobia - Breaking Benjamin (no pics sorry)
I'm currently in love with that album!


----------



## prowler (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kate Nash - Made of Bricks





Ellie Goulding - Lights





Florence and the Machine - Lungs



*


Ha. All England artists


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

Has to be 'Matt Pryor - Confidence Man' for me. 15 Tracks and 324 plays so far according to my last.fm profile (which doesn't even count my iPod/iPhone plays).


----------



## Jaems (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Berthenk (Apr 10, 2010)

Hold Your Colour: One. Of. The. Most. Epic. Albums. Ever. In. My. Opinion. It's. Got. A. Good. Cover. Too.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 10, 2010)

The Mars Volta -De-loused in the Comatorium


and............





Ed Solo & Skool Of Thought - random acts of kindness!


Both albums are superb! If you haven't heard them, please download and give them a listen!!


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 10, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Metallica - Master of Puppets



While not one of my favorites, I do love this album and can easily listen to it from start to finish at any given time. I find it to also be great for running to xD.

Anyway, I can't say I've got any favorite albums because there's just so much that I love but here's three noteworthy albums I've listened to recently:

Mouse on the Keys - An Anxious Object





The Reign of Kindo - Rhythm, Chord and Melody





This Day & Age - The Bell and the Hammer


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 10, 2010)

My iPod shows I listen to about 70% Japanese music, rock, pop, rap, ska, jazz a real mix and the rest is mostly British music with a good few American tunes from the 50s-70s thrown into the mix - my taste hasn't changed much for the past 20 odd years really ever since I began learning Japanese in my late teens.

At the moment though, Id say *Its Blitz by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs*, a group I'd never previously heard of before blew me away, its one of those rare beasts that is brilliant from start to finish (the Prodigy's latest albulm also falls into that category imho...).

Good to see someone liking Florence, she went to school just 10 minutes away from where we live ; ] love the current single, but XFM are playing it a bit tooo much!


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 10, 2010)

Good albums, I'm especially giving this day&Age a try.

One of my favourites:

Yellowcard - Paper Walls                                                   [Alternative]





The Wombats - A guide to love, loss and desperation          [Indie Rock]





Kanye West - Graduation                                                   [Rap/Pop]





A few of my favourites, all really good in my opinion.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a few. Love 'em the whole way through.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster


----------



## Rayder (Apr 15, 2010)

Side one of this album is considered a "Classic Album Side" for good reason (More Than A Feeling, Peace Of Mind and Foreplay/Long Time). My personal favorite of the slightly more obscure songs on side 2 of the album is "Hitch a Ride".  There's only one song on the album I thought was meh, that would be "Something About You", the rest of the album is pure classic rock.

I have yet to find an album where I like EVERY song, but this one had the fewest I didn't like, which was only 1.  That's why I say it's my favorite.

It's an old group and many of you young whippersnappers might not know about or care for Boston, but I'm an old fart and it's my favorite album.   Sorry if I confused you kids with that side1/side2 talk, we didn't have CD's back then. It also just so happened to be the first album I ever owned.  My older sister bought it for me when I was a kid. It has long since been replaced by the CD of course.

Many of the songs still give me goosebumps or bring a tear to my eye when I listen to them. A sure sign of great music.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 15, 2010)

shouldn't this be moved to BMTM? 


either way, i dunno. shit changes. 

right now


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Kwartel (Apr 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

>


That


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

>


Dark Side of the Moon is an awsome album but what is the other one?


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 15, 2010)

fav





congratulations
mgmt





in rainbows 
radiohead





the resistance
muse





neon bible
arcade fire





oracular spectacular
mgmt


----------



## basher11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Tide
light from above


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Krestent (Apr 15, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in BMTM?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in BMTM?


I screwed up when I created it. I think Wildone is the moderator in that forum. I have asked if he can move and sticky it in BMTM, so far no dice. Who else could move it?


----------



## Gore (Apr 15, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 15, 2010)

i like all sorts of music.. from blink182, bloodhound gang, rock music to dance and trance.
but my most played album must be Sky Diving by Darren Styles .... its awesome !!!!!!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 16, 2010)

Theres more of course but these three stand out and are a good variety.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 16, 2010)

Alive 2007 - Daft Punk - 2007




Discovery - Daft Punk - 2001


----------



## GenocideSiren (Apr 16, 2010)

It's all about SHOGUN baby. 

This is strangely the only album I really, truly love from Trivium. All the songs are based on Mythological stories and I absolutely love Mythology + Metal. Can't get any better than that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyncXAAfjFI


----------



## JBW (Apr 16, 2010)

Gorillaz - Demon Days
Gorillaz - Plastic Beach

Both fantastic albums by my favorite artist, every song is amazing.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2010)

Iron Maiden-The Number of the Beast


----------



## Issac (Apr 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

>


Can't believe I forgot this one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How how hooow hooow... How did the.... HOOOW.. How did the... -sigh- ... (how did the cat get so fat?) HOW did the cat get so faaaaat?
Edit: Just realised how boring this is in text form... haha


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 16, 2010)

There are so many albums I can listen to all the way through, for me its no classic if you have to skip a single track.

Off the top of my head these are albums that I regard as being perfect:
The Beatles - Help!
The Beatles - Rubber Soul
The Beatles - Revolver
The Beatles - Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band
...
Can't be bothered to do more.


----------



## HBK (Apr 19, 2010)

Best albums for me ever are:

1- Michael Jackson - Thriller 
Simply amazing. This is pop, epic win. Most sold album ever.





2- Any "The Beatles" album. Freaking revolutionized the world.

3- AC/DC - Back in Black. Great music.

4- The Killers - Day and Age, some great stuff.

5- Owl City - Ocean Eyes. Actually enjoyed from start to finish, except for "Dental Care" which was really childish. The rest is really nice for who likes Adam Young.

6- Any "Phil Collins" album. First guy whose songs I truly loved. He's got an amazing voice and all his solo songs are just...fabulous. Genesis stuff has some serious awesomeness too.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> There are so many albums I can listen to all the way through, for me its no classic if you have to skip a single track.
> 
> Off the top of my head these are albums that I regard as being perfect:
> The Beatles - Help!
> ...


I find myself having to skip "Good Morning Good Morning".


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 20, 2010)

there are a lot, but ones that i can hear permanently are:
gorillaz - demon days
evanescence - fallen
fort minor - rising tied


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 20, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Dark Side of the Moon is an awsome album but what is the other one?




Sorry for the delayed reply. 
The second is Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies.


----------



## ConJ (Apr 20, 2010)

Rage Against The Machine - Self titled first album

That is all.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 20, 2010)

and 






and


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

Modest Mouse - _The Moon & Antarctica_ 

I have more but I'll add them from time to time(or post)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't choose only one, because my brain would explode.

Here's my top three (sort of)


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Modest Mouse - _The Moon & Antarctica_





AGHGHH SECONDED. 
Had a huuuuge love for these boys way back when. SIGH.
This thread is full of nostalgiaaaa.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: whoa barf, that made me sound a lot older than I meant to.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 23, 2010)

Beastie Boys License To Ill, I love that old school shit!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

NIN: The Downward Spiral & Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2010)

Do not comment...



Spoiler


----------



## sudeki300 (May 2, 2010)

anything from the first 4 led zeppelin albums................sudeki300


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Don't know if I posted already...





It has a lot of sentimental value and I just love almost every song on that album. The only song I'm not too fond of is November Has Come. Otherwise, everything is amazing.





My favorite Beatles album.


----------



## BORTZ (May 2, 2010)

Between the Buried and Me's Colors is my difinitive album. Best thing i have ever heard.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 3, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Spoiler


This.

And Mount Eden - self titled album. Superb dubstep and DnB.


----------



## Conor (May 4, 2010)

Florence + The Machine - Lungs




Listening to it a lot as I saw her live last sunday, she was so amazing. Howl, kiss with a fist and Cosmic love are my personal favourites.


----------



## geoflcl (May 4, 2010)

Spoiler











Undeniably genius.


----------



## JohnLoco (May 4, 2010)




----------



## exangel (May 4, 2010)

Spoiler








Tool's Lateralus




The Mars Volta's Frances the Mute


----------



## Potticus (May 7, 2010)

I have a bunch, being a massive ACDC fan I can sit down and listen to almost any album of theirs.

Who Made Who might be my favorite of theirs

Hot Fuss by the Killers is also up there

Hell freezes over by the eagles is great

By the way by Red Hot Chili Peppers is also a favorite

Dookie by Green Day

Boston's Greatest hits

And last but not least IV Led Zeppelin


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 10, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Hot Fuss by the Killers, love every song and know the lyrics off by heart


This.
I grew up on this, and pretty much know the entire album by heart.
Also...




Grew up on this too.
Pretty sweet.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 16, 2010)

College Dropout


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

*EDIT: 300TH POST! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SickPuppy (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cfcpd95 (May 17, 2010)

A Cool Take On A Genius Album ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Album - Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## jedc53 (May 18, 2010)

My favourite Album is here.

Blackstreet - No Diggity
Del Amitri - Roll to Me
Eagle Eye Cherry - Save Tonight
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony 
Son of My Father-- Chicory Tip
Verve Pipe - The Freshmen


----------



## monkat (May 18, 2010)

Battle Metal - Turisas





tied with

Karkelo - Korpiklaani
(only because of a few songs though)


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Misery Signals - Controller


----------



## konuoha (Jun 26, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> Hot Fuss by the Killers, love every song and know the lyrics off by heart




Dude, i was about to write that down as my favorite. Believe me Natalie and Midnight Show are my personal favorites. WBU?


----------



## konuoha (Jun 26, 2010)

MAN ON THE MOON: The end of day by kid cudi 

closely followed by HOT FUSS by the killers


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine has to be Black Eyed Peas The E.N.D. album there songs rock.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 26, 2010)

Every AC/DC album. I'm not exaggerating either.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 26, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> Mine has to be Black Eyed Peas The E.N.D. album there songs rock.



Super Mega Frequency.


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

Probably the only album where I can listen through the entire thing without skipping a single track. Masterfully done.


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Incredible record.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 15, 2010)

*YES!!!*


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jul 15, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> Every AC/DC album. I'm not exaggerating either.



I completely agree with this guy.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## cup9192 (Jul 15, 2010)

Appetite for Destruction. Not bad track throughout!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Inunah (Jul 15, 2010)

My favorite album? This.
Because it's totally free. And not the illegal kind of free.


----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 26, 2010)

So Wrong it's Right by All Time Low.


----------



## awssk8er (Jul 26, 2010)

Perfect album.


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 27, 2010)

This. A thousand times this.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 11, 2010)

This. Shaimus' The Sad Thing Is We Like It Here. Such a good album. Too bad almost no one's heard of the band.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2010)

(What's the Story) Morning Glory? The last song on the album (Champagne Supernova) may be my favorite song of all time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Owle City?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 11, 2010)

Revolution [9 said:
			
		

> ]
> This. Shaimus' The Sad Thing Is We Like It Here. Such a good album. Too bad almost no one's heard of the band.



Go listen to your Disturbed. DOWN WITH THE SICKNESSSSSSSSSS.

Um, yeah...






My friend burned me a copy of it in sixth grade and I remember listening to it constantly. When we had this stupid little 3-day field trip thing (for everyone whose name is Revolution [9], yeah, Eljabar) I listened to it on the bus ride there and back. So whenever I listen to it it reminds me of that trip and the guy who gave me the CD in the first place. Of course the album was just so good I bought my own copy of it as well as every other Gorillaz album. Still need to get Plastic Beach though.


----------



## shango46 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Rammstein - Sehnsucht*






*System Of A Down - Toxicity*






*Disturbed - The Sickness*






*Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar*






*Korn - Follow The Leader*






*EMINEM - The Marshall Mathers LP*


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have different ones for every genre:

"classic" metal:
black sabbath - paranoid

metalcore:
odd project - the second hand stopped

death metal:
opeth - blackwater park

progressive metal:
dream theater - octavarium

post-metal
russian circles - enter
OR
cult of luna - somewhere along the highway

post-rock:
65daysofstatic - one time for all time

alt rock:
h is orange - don't trust the easy

progressive rock:
im torn between:
pink floyd - atom heart mother
and
pink floyd - animals
and
the fall of troy - the fall of troy (yes, i consider it prog rock. their other albums suck btw)

psychedelic rock:
the flaming lips - yoshimi battles the pink robots

game soundtrack:
akira yamaoka - silent hill 1 OST

"indie" rock:
helicopter helicopter - by starlight
or
hello dragon - the quantum explorers
both of them are interchangeable though, they share the same 2 singers, difference is HD is more of a 'solo' project.

over all?
second hand stopped or animals.

also, yes, i enjoyed every last song on each of the albums listed. the ones with more albums are ones where i cant pick one. the reason why i spit them by genre is because each genre i like differently.


----------



## Saken (Aug 24, 2010)

nuff said


----------



## boof222 (Aug 28, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> Blastoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completley agree with both of you.
But the best five in no particular order IMO are:



Spoiler



Powerage





Black ice





Highway to hell





High voltage





Dirty deeds


----------



## Overman1977 (Aug 28, 2010)

Led Zeppelin III........hands down.


----------



## RE4zombie (Sep 20, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails: The Downward Spiral is hands down the best modern album I have heard.  The concept was very well executed and the sounds fit with it perfectly.


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

Current:








(It's a single not an album, but oh well)

All-Time:


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 20, 2010)

The 3 main studio albums from Gorillaz

EDIT:


			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Revolution [9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It comes in nature friendly packaging XD


----------



## Issac (Sep 20, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> All-Time:


----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

Shoulda put labels in :3
It's capsule - PLAYER


----------



## XLarge (Sep 20, 2010)

Loveless by my bloody valentine of course!

bloody epic album from start to finish



Spoiler


----------



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well then my favorite albums would be Miss Understood by ayumi hamasaki
Then followed by Secret by ayumi hamasaki
I listen to every ayumi hamasaki album fully, there is never a song that I don't like.


----------



## lordrand11 (Sep 27, 2010)

Tool - Lateralus one of the most intelligent albums i have ever heard
A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step by the same lead singer from tool
Pacifier - can't remember the name of the album but it was a marvelous listen


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 27, 2010)

New favorite album.
(well, at least it's up there)





You Have No Idea What You're Getting Yourself Into by Does it Offend You, Yeah?
They're pretty sweet.
Can listen to every song on the album multiple times without it getting boring.
Check it out.


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2010)

Recently, Taylor Swift's albums: her original one from 2007 with country songs, and Fearless from 2008. Can't wait for her new album, "Speak Now", on Oct. 25th.

For people who like country/country pop, definitely check her out.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

My current top 3: in no particular order

BTBM - Colors




Protest The Hero - Fortress




August Burns Red - Constellations


----------



## craplame (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine was Songs about Jane by Maroon 5. I fully enjoyed the whole CD. I'm digging their new CD, Hands All Over.


----------



## luckwii (Oct 13, 2010)

Death - Symbolic. You have to be able to tolerate death vocals, but the guitars are some of the best in metal. The drummer is the best in metal IMO. I know him personally. Kind of like Yoda, walks with a cane, but put him behind a drum kit and he's the Jedi master.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 13, 2010)

the painkiller (judas cover) has some brutal drumming


----------



## kevan (Oct 14, 2010)

Enemy Of God by Kreator (Im not anti-christian)- liked every song on the album


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

It's Mushroomhead - XIII, now.
XIII is an indestructible album. Bloody amazing.


----------



## Janky22 (Oct 17, 2010)

One-X by Three Days Grace


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 19, 2010)

4 of my favourites



Spoiler



Jason Derulo - Jason Derulo





You me at six - Hold me Down





You me at six - Take off your colours





Yashin - Put your hands where I can see them


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Oct 19, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> My current top 3: in no particular order
> 
> BTBM - Colors
> 
> ...



Holy shit!
That's exactly my current top 3 atm!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## VashTS (Oct 21, 2010)

In no order
Oomph! - Ego, Defekt, Unrein
Rammstein - Mutter, Sehnsucht, Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da
Nine Inch Nails - Broken, The Downward Spiral
Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar

and very much so Every Time I Die - New Aesthetic Junk. This album caught me out of nowhere, very good music, similar to SOAD.  

Machine Head - The Blackening
Tool - Undertow.  

If I put these in a playlist, I could listen to all of them in a row in one session (As long as its mixed up a little).


----------



## prowler (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been listening to this album non-stop.
Kate Nash


----------



## Daizu (Nov 12, 2010)

Idealism by Digitalism. 

I like every single song on the album. Some more than others though, but they're all great in my opinion.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't You Fake It & Lonely Road by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus. Gotta get The Hell or High Water EP sooner or later.


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 13, 2010)

David Bowie - Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 13, 2010)

Those are the albums that i enjoyed every single song


----------



## Fellow (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Zieg30CT (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## hobo33 (Nov 13, 2010)

Anything by Iron Maiden, but my favorite is

The Number of the Beast ~ Iron Maiden





then there is

City of Evil ~ Avenged Sevenfold





and lastly

The Poison ~ Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 23, 2010)

Still my favorite.

(100th post!)


----------



## Sterling (Nov 23, 2010)

The Better Life by: 3 Doors Down.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

My top albums:

Kanye West- Graduation


Green Day- Dookie


Chamillionaire- Ultimate Victory


----------



## Alex221 (Nov 29, 2010)

All The Linkin Park Albums Are Beast.


----------



## marbles (Dec 4, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> Still my favorite.
> 
> (100th post!)


Muse love! That really is such an awesome album.

My favorite is Lungs by Florence + the Machine! This was a hard choice, but I can't deny my love for F+tm. Florence has such an amazing and overwhelming voice, and the lyrics are phenomenal!


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 19, 2010)

the libertines - the libertines


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

For me its "Straight Outta Lynwood" , by Weird Al


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 26, 2010)

Graduation, by Kanye West :






L'école du micro d'argent, by IAM (french rap) :






and Some kind of Trouble, by James Blunt :


----------



## ~De arimasu (Dec 26, 2010)

Far too many to count so I decided to list my top top top 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



*Enter Shikari - Take to the Skies*





*My Morning Jacket - Evil Urges*





*Counting Crows - August and Everything After*





*Local Natives - Gorilla Manor*





*Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run*





*Wild Beasts - Two Dancers*





*Talor Swift - Speak Now*


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 5, 2011)

Epic classic is epic, love every song! Still the best band ever. One of few whose lyrics I actually listen to when I listen to their music.


----------



## whoomph (Jan 5, 2011)

A friend lent me this album in 2002 or so. I love it. If you're into old reggae/dub then you should check it out. (wikipedia article)


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a lot for me too
but atm in the past year i can't stop listening to birtday massacre
that is, the walking with strangers album i think is my fav


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 4, 2011)

My favourite album is currently 'Communion' by Septic Flesh.
That album is just perfect.






01. Lovecraft's Death
02. Anubis
03. Communion
04. Babel's Gate
05. We, the Gods
06. Sunlight/Moonlight
07. Persepolis
08. Sangreal
09. Narcissus


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## ukresistance (Feb 9, 2011)

Oral Fixation vol, 2 by Shakira


----------



## thaddius (Feb 9, 2011)

That would be Weezer's Blue Album.





I'm not really a Weezer fan, but it's just one amazing album.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 20, 2011)

I've got to update mine. I have  fallen into all kinds of love with this album, but can't find anyone else that likes IamX.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the greatest albums of all time:





Another fav is more of a 'compilation' album I suppose, but Metallica's S&M. Love the Symphony backing them.




			
				Gore said:
			
		

> nevermind


That's a good album too!


----------



## Dylan (Mar 27, 2011)

Too many to mention but i'll try to narrow it down to 5.


















Realistically this is probably my all time favourite though






It's all roughly detailed here. Music is life

http://www.last.fm/user/blackouthc


SORRY FOR MASSIVE IMAGE POST LOLOLOLOL


----------



## guinness (Mar 27, 2011)

Great album, which never really got the recognition it deserved.


----------



## redact (Mar 27, 2011)

i just love the way it's made...
the songs all lead into each other as though they're all different chapters of the same book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side One:


Spoiler: Come Together









Spoiler: Something









Spoiler: Maxwell's Silver Hammer









Spoiler



[titleh! Darling]





Spoiler



[titlectopus's Garden]





Spoiler: I Want You (She's So Heavy)







Side Two:


Spoiler: Here Comes the Sun









Spoiler: Because









Spoiler: You Never Give Me Your Money









Spoiler: Sun King









Spoiler: Mean Mr. Mustard









Spoiler



[titleolythene Pam]





Spoiler: She Came in Through the Bathroom Window









Spoiler: Golden Slumbers









Spoiler: Carry That Weight









Spoiler: The End









Spoiler: Her Majesty


----------



## Dangy (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 28, 2011)

'Fallen' by Evanescence. One of only a few albums I can think of where I can't pick out a single song I don't really like. I suppose Hybrid Theory and Meteora by Linkin Park are on there too. 

But then I'm not really up to judge as I tend to just download single MP3's, I've not bought an album since the last Linkin Park album was such utter turd.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Love all the songs from those 2


----------



## Nebz (Mar 28, 2011)

Viva! La Woman by Cibo Matto

Sounds strange being a dude and all but I don't know... I just love the sound of their music.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Love all the songs from those 2



Meteora was actually pretty decent.


----------



## HorseBox (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## BloodWolfJW (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## unseen4ce (Apr 18, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold, Waking the Fallen, liked every song.


----------



## hkz8000 (May 17, 2011)

Definitely:


----------



## DeadLocked (May 17, 2011)

Especially Help is on the way and Lanterns


----------



## AlanJohn (May 17, 2011)

I have 2, I can't choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Discovery





Scary monsters and nice sprites


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2011)

At the moment...


----------



## Windaga (May 17, 2011)

My favorite genres of music are Jazz, Electronica, Dance and Hip Hop, so when I learned of Sh?ji Meguro, I fell in love. I listened to this album while I was writing my final paper:






Got a 122/100 on the test. Awesome stuff.

But if we're talking about music introduced into the main stream, I really, really enjoyed this one:


----------



## koimayeul (May 17, 2011)

Mellon Collie double from Smashing Pumpkins... most definitely


----------



## smile72 (May 17, 2011)

Without a doubt anything by ayumi hamasaki as I always love the whole album, but if I had to choose just one (miss)understood - ayumi hamasaki.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 18, 2011)

http://www.binaerpilot.no

every album


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

[sarcasm]Any Album Of Justin Bieber[/sarcasm]
Lol ok ok, Ocean Eyes by Owl City.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 18, 2011)

The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses


----------



## Waflix (May 21, 2011)

*Two Steps From Hell - Illumina* (Trailer Music)
[tn=150]http://www.gfxtra.com/uploads/posts/2011-03/1301207411_illumina.jpg[/tn]


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

At this point in time Deftones - Adrenalin. It varies with mood but I always come back to that.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Right now, I'd go with 3:

Theater of the Mind - Ludacris
Discovery - Daft Punk
Hustle 'Till I Die - Juicy J


----------



## awesome6 (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite albums are - beat it -  MJ
best music tracks -Pink floyd


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank Me Later : Drake  . . . .


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 14, 2011)

All things bright and beautiful by Owl City


----------



## prowler (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 23, 2011)

Picked this up on iTunes the other day.  gotta say I'm hooked.  amazing how full a sound two people can get from a ukele, a guitar/bass hybrid, and some foot percussion.  definitely worth a listen if you're looking for something "different".

[youtube]fbPr68-5ZMw[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 23, 2011)

Love every song on this album.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Huh. I never had a favourite album that was my fav like ever. But currently it'd be:





CASPER - XOXO

It's german rap, which I usually don't listen to, but this caught my attention because of it's meaningful songs. Bleh~


----------



## Quanno (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2011)

Ke$ha; Animal


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm torn between these two.






And






They are both pretty much excellent.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 5, 2011)

ATM, I'd have to say Deadwing by Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 5, 2011)

For me, take a wild guess...


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2011)

My Favorite Album Is Avenged Sevenfold's Self Titled Album, Their Other Albums Are Also Cool


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 7, 2011)

Now I'm love with J-Pop singer : *Perfume*


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Millennium by Backstreet Boys


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

tough question... I really dont know
it has to be an Iron Maiden album... but dont know wich one yet


----------



## TheDreamLord (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably Recovery by Eminem. Either that or... Yes by Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 20, 2011)

The Killers - Sam's Town
Protomen - Act II: Father of Death
Bright Eyes - Cassadaga
Bright Eyes - Four Winds
Oh and Rush - 2112 , but it's been a while since I've listened to it.
and that one Owl City album, everything was good.

and as much as I know almost no one will agree:
I liked but didn't love every Nickelback song on All The Right Reasons


Probably the only ones I can say I seriously liked every single song of, doesn't help that two of them are pretty much rock operas


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

Back In Black
Highway To Hell
High Voltage (International)
Ballbreaker
The Razors Edge
Powerage
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
Black Ice
Stiff Upper Lip
Fly On The Wall
Flick Of The Swtich
For Those About To Rock
Metallica
And Justice For All
St. Anger
Load
Reload
Kill Em All
Ride The Lightning
Death Magnetic
Master Of Puppets

Sadly I can't put High Voltage (Australian) since "Love Song" SUCKS!


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2011)

Twiffles said:


> DJ Shimamura


From what I've heard on his Soundcloud ages ago, it's a pretty cool album, you just reminded me to get it. (Even though this post is two months old...)


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Todderbert (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2012)

Todderbert said:


>



Isn't that just a single from the album _Wish You Were Here_?


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+1 for you!  Someone else is a fan here.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't even know why. Downloaded it from some kid off University 'sharing' service, and after one listen, RAN OUT and bought the real thing. My only gripe is that I'll never find the special edition (searched all over Hong Kong for it, they barely have any copies of the original)

Special Edition art:



Spoiler


----------



## Mega Pirate (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Majorami (Jan 24, 2012)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61pWB1HdLFL._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## DS1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Spoiler






Windaga said:


> My favorite genres of music are Jazz, Electronica, Dance and Hip Hop, so when I learned of Shōji Meguro, I fell in love. I listened to this album while I was writing my final paper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You have similar taste to me. Don't know if you've heard Black on Both Sides, but that's one of the best hip hop albums of all time. On the electronic/techno side, the Wangan Midnight: Maximum Tune 3 soundtrack is pretty much my favorite videogame album of all time (the Blazer Drive soundtrack is also bananas)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

DS1 said:


> You have similar taste to me. Don't know if you've heard Black on Both Sides, but that's one of the best hip hop albums of all time. On the electronic/techno side, the Wangan Midnight: Maximum Tune 3 soundtrack is pretty much my favorite videogame album of all time (the Blazer Drive soundtrack is also bananas)



+1 on Black on Both Sides.  Also, The New Danger is good.


My Fav at the moment is Chris Cornell's "Songbook"


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

Recent favourites:

*Lights - Sibera*




*Phantogram - Nightlife*




*80kidz - This Is My Shit*


----------



## Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

My absolute favorite would have to be A Thousand Suns by Linkin Park.




EDIT: Aside from LP, I absolutely love OK Computer by Radiohead


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2012)

This thread is dead, haha. Another list of my recent favourites:

*m-flo - Square One*





*Koda Kumi - Japonesque*





*capsule - STEREOWORXXX*





*SEXY-SYNTHESIZER - ROCK*





*Sleigh Bells - Reign of Terror*





*Tommy february6~Tommy heavenly6 - FEBRUARY & HEAVENLY*





*LIL - LIPS IN LUSH*





*LIL - Synchronize*


----------



## emigre (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 29, 2012)

prowler said:


> *Sleigh Bells - Reign of Terror*



I like this album.


----------



## sweetleon7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Me like to hang up my self with my i pod which is fully loaded of latest albums tracks
and here i want to share about one of my favourite album and that is "*LOLLIPOP*"
_______________________


----------



## roastable (Jul 18, 2012)

Bloc Party - Silent Alarm
Well, I love all their albums, but this was the first one I liked.





The Strokes - Room on Fire





9mm Parabellum Bullet - Vampire





High and Mighty Color - Goover


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm very much into Pinkerton right now.




And Metropolis Pt 2: Scenes From a Memory.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd have to go with Tool's Lateralus album.


----------



## Lican (Jul 25, 2012)

but i would like it


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't seem to have a favorite since every album I listen to has at least 1 song I dislike. I'd say without liking the whole thing my favorites are split between Disturbed's Indestructible and Ten Thousand Fists and Three Days Grace's One-X. I have yet to find an album that I love every song it offers.


----------



## markharry (Aug 6, 2012)

Linkin Park "Living things"


----------



## Shockwind (Sep 18, 2012)

This.

Owl City - All Things Bright and Beautiful


Spoiler


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry if this gets long.

Haha, well this is difficult, but you can consider the album(s) I like as either 1 album, 2 albums, or 4 albums, but I'll refer to them as 1 split into disks and themes, since it's all in the same project by the band.

Thrice - The Alchemy Index. It's a concept album consisting of the basic elements; fire, water, air, earth. Each EP's music is themed after each elements. It's very various in music, and yet is perfect in the style/genres each disk thrives in.






Fire is mostly post-hardcore hard rock
Water is mostly electronica and post rock
Air is mostly indie rock
Earth is mostly acoustic/folk/bluegrass

It's brilliant.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 19, 2012)

Currently it's this:


----------



## Clarky (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably The Smiths - Strangeways Here We Come for me


----------



## DeShelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Heaven's gate-Livin in hysteria


----------



## Physicist_569 (Oct 19, 2012)

"Brave New World" by the greatest band in the world: IRON MAIDEN!!!,\m/


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 19, 2012)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Sorry if this gets long.
> 
> Haha, well this is difficult, but you can consider the album(s) I like as either 1 album, 2 albums, or 4 albums, but I'll refer to them as 1 split into disks and themes, since it's all in the same project by the band.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty ace.
I will check those out.

I can't have a favorite album, it's impossible for me since I listen to many, many genres.
But last year I listened a lot this one:






It's just incredible.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2012)

This is rather hard, I mean there is always at least one song I don't care for on an Album. 
I would have to say these few are perfect to me.


Spoiler: Albums



In no real order





\


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

So far have really enjoyed it ever since hearing them a few months back.

Also I am really looking forward to their new CD


----------



## nixshadow (Oct 19, 2012)

I love 100% of each of these albums, I listen to most of them everyday.


Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2012)

Two more albums have made my list. Awesome artist!!




Spoiler


----------



## Yumi (Oct 21, 2012)

Another favorite


----------



## Depravo (Oct 21, 2012)

The last album I enjoyed thoroughly from beginning to end was this one:







It's surprisingly good despite the foolish cover. Totally not what I expected from a TV funnyman.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 31, 2012)

```
[IMG]http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcv52qlL8J1r9g3v6o1_500.png[/IMG]
```
 White Album for me.


----------



## Gore (Nov 21, 2012)

RIP to ODB


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a greatest hits, but it's my all time favourite album.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a few that are tied.



Spoiler


























 
If I had to choose, I'd do Demon Days for its personal significance to me. One of the albums that introduced me to my current musical trends and it has a lot of memories from me.


----------



## DS1 (Nov 21, 2012)

prowler said:


> This thread is dead, haha. Another list of my recent favourites:
> 
> *m-flo - Square One*


 
DEAR GOD, someone liked Square One?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a collection of the previous released Wish Upon a Blackstar chapters with additional songs and they all transition together. What an amazing album.

The Deluxe Edition includes The Departure and instrumentals for every song so I chose it over the standard edition. Also better album art.

EDIT: Oh yeah and the song order is different. Since all the songs flow together, this does affect them a bit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2012)

Somehow I never went in this thread.

If I am allowed kind of compilation albums then
Black Sabbath- We sold our Soul for Rock 'n' Roll





If I am not then (and only very shortly behind the above and maybe even ahead of it at times)
Black Sabbath- Black Sabbath




I have many albums I really enjoy but put that on and I am there until it finishes.

Perhaps surprisingly I do not know if I have really listened to Tom Waits on an album by album basis as opposed to a playlist.


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2013)

daft punk - discovery


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2013)

This album is synth-tastic.

Also the year isn't even halfway done and we have a this, a new Bowie album, and a Daft Punk album on the horizon? C'mon!


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 14, 2013)

Hells yeah Daft Punk


Spoiler










Anyways out of a handful of albums I enjoy listening to I would have to say these are great, not counting daft punk as that as been mentioned


----------



## Plstic (Mar 14, 2013)

Merriweather Post Pavilion by animal collective, the album cover is my avatar.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 18, 2013)

daft punk alive


----------



## Lanlan (Mar 18, 2013)

Probably these.


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## gamewitch (May 19, 2013)

The Velvet Underground and Nico


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2013)

This has been my favorite album for as long as I've been listening to them.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 3, 2013)

2 for now:



Spoiler










and


Spoiler


----------



## pikachu666chaos (Jun 30, 2013)

I really can't choose a favorite album all of a sudden, but I think I would choose 'Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?' by Megadeth. 






Classic from the beginning to the end.


----------



## xbones090 (Jun 30, 2013)

Mother Love Bone - Mother Love Bone






Only album they have ever released but such a awesome album.

Fun fact: Actually this band is now called Pearl Jam, mother love bone was only before Eddie.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 30, 2013)

Not enough Hip/Hop in here kinda sad, where's all the 90's kids? anyway heres my all time fav.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 30, 2013)

Edit : Seem to have lost all my piccies


----------



## kehkou (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmm. Either




Iron Maiden - Brave New World
or




Dio - Magica
or




Halford - Crucible.


----------



## ii-c-going (Jun 30, 2013)

Red hot chilly peppers : blood sugar sex magic!

Sorry, on my iPad so i can't upload a cover. Unless someone can tel me how...


----------



## JohnSmitten (Nov 1, 2013)

Abba


----------



## Yumi (Jan 24, 2014)

*I need to buy a ps3 to play this game and listen to its beautiful soundtrack<3


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 18, 2014)

Hard to say what's actually my fav album.. can't decide between these:

Kraftwerk - Computerwelt / Computer World


Spoiler








Kraftwerk - Electric Café (Also known as Techno Pop)


Spoiler








Kraftwerk - The Mix


Spoiler








Kraftwerk - The Man-Mashine / Die Mensch-Maschine


Spoiler








Kraftwerk - Tour de France


Spoiler


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoiler: The return of the Space Cowboy - Jamiroquai













Spoiler: At Fillmore East - The Allman Brothers Band













Spoiler:  Loveless - My Bloody Valentine













Spoiler: Young Team - Mogwai













Spoiler: Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth













Spoiler: Subsonica - Subsonica













Spoiler: Craccracriccrecr - Elio e le Storie Tese













Spoiler:  1964-1985: Affinità/Divergenze fra il compagno Togliatti e noi del conseguimento della maggiore età - CCCP













Spoiler: EastWest - Paul Butterfield Blues Band













Spoiler: Sleep Dirt - Frank Zappa










 
those are among the top of their genres IMO, also my personal favourites (although I think there are more albums). Included three italian bands that I love, they're a lot important here in Italy (especially CCCP, they brought punk-rock to Italy tying it with the difficult political situation of their time)


----------



## SuperAtsura (Aug 27, 2014)

The definitive version of this album, the 10th Anniversary Deluxe Edition, may be my favorite of all time.  Previously it was the original version.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

I love a lot of music, but if I really had to narrow it down to love/influence...


----------



## gman666 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll probably get crap because I like hiphop/Rap but screw it....

My favorite album

Is the black album


Spoiler


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 21, 2014)

O, 9.


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 7, 2014)

No contest here......


----------



## endoverend (Dec 7, 2014)

In the Aeroplane Over the Sea by Neutral Milk Hotel.
It's an amazing experience from start to finish and in my opinion the best album ever recorded. Not joking.




Also, this album is quite good:
Picking Up the Pieces by Fitz & the Tantrums


----------



## Arras (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't listen to a whole lot of music so let's be obscure as fuck


----------



## filfat (Apr 3, 2015)

Best album of all time(at least till the next one):


----------



## XDel (Apr 3, 2015)

Currently mine is Billy Woods - History Will Absolve Me


----------



## TheJeweler (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been listening to this recently


----------



## blindseer (Apr 3, 2015)

Favorite album:


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Been listening to "to pimp a butterfly" by Kendrick Lamar, love it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2015)

Slow Warm Death - Slow Warm Death (self titled)
It's on spotify, so there's that. (or you could buy it on Bandcamp)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 6, 2015)

Have to say been listening to PTSD by Pharaohe monch and its pretty great


----------



## roseputter (Jun 28, 2015)

⍽


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ariana Grande - My Everything.


----------



## EverCoo (Jul 1, 2015)

Dr. Dog - Fate (2008). Anyone who's a fan of indie rock should definitely check this album out.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 1, 2015)

Listening to so much metal, I don't know if there's ever been a guitar sound like what was on this album. Maybe it was bolstered by the production, but it just sounds amazing. The solos, riffs, best guitar music ever. 25 years later, it still holds up. The lyrics are fine, the other song elements are very strong, but the guitars stand tall. They're perfect, and the Tornado Of Souls feature solo is the best one ever, Hangar 18 has the best solo battle, Poison Was The Cure is a polished zenith for classic speed/thrash metal. Rust In Peace and Holy Wars are classic closer and openers, respectively. Lucretia is what groove metal should've been in the 80s and crushes Pantera post Cowboys From Hells. Take No Prisoners is awesome no-frills metal, Five Magics is a technical masterpiece, and Dawn Patrol was a necessary break from the punishing awesomeness. From start to finish, only 40 minutes, it's beautiful. This should've been the album to be referred as the peak of metal, best ever, all the shit praise that went to the overrated album Master Of Puppets. Master Of Puppets commercialized thrash metal but also tried to bring on a formula that Rust In Peace tweaked and presented in a better light. Epic, solo and guitar driven, strong lyrics, tested out grooving metal, Master Of Puppets disappointed in what it tried to do. It's Dances With Wolves to RIP's Goodfellas...


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

If I had to stick to one it would be Me Against The World - Tupac


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 5, 2015)

syko5150 said:


> Dio-Holy Diver


My favorite too,


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 7, 2015)

sweet there's already a thread. here's my top 5 all time favorite albums


Spoiler



Tool - Undertow










Spoiler



Deftones - Around the Fur










Spoiler



Acid Bath - Paegan Terrorism Tactics
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUExQWFBUXFxUbFxYXGBgaGhgcHBgeGRgdHRkaHSggHBwlHBwcITEiJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGjAkICQ0LCwsLDA0LCwtLywvLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBAMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUGBwECAwj/xABJEAACAQIDBAYFBwoEBgMBAAABAhEAAwQSIQUxQVEGEyJhcYEHMpGhsRRCUpLB0fAIIzRicnOCsrPSM1Oi4RUWFyTC8TVDgyX/xAAaAQADAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUG/8QALxEAAgIBAwMDAwMDBQAAAAAAAAECEQMSITEEQVETImEycYEFsfCh0eEUI0KRwf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Ao+iiigQUUUUAFFFFABRRXXDoCwB3d1NKxnKipNg+j9t4kv7R91OmH6HWW3tc9q/21TxtGqwyfBBaKsqx0Bw5+dd+sv8AbThY9GeFbe976y/2VNA8E0VLRVxD0WYT/Mv/AFk/soHorwn+Zf8ArJ/ZSJ9KRTtFXAfRbhPp3/rJ/ZWv/S/Cf5l/6yf2UD9GRUNFW9/0uwv0731k/srI9F2E/wAy/wDWT+ygPRkVBRV1Yb0P4dwSr3/rp/ZWjeibCgwXvg/tJ/ZQL02UxRVzf9KMJ/mX/rJ/ZWreinCf5l/6yf2UB6Uim6Kty96MMKPn3vrJ/ZSDEejVAMyi+RziR7ctOilgkysqKk+0ejaW5gt5kfdUexFjKYopinilDk40VmKxSMgooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAyKUYFJceNJxTnsW1JmrgrkVFWyYbHsloA4kAedWne6PYQMLKl7dwaBySVc+Z3+EVX/Rq1+ctftp/MKsjpDh8zONxmQfeKrLJ2d9U0rGW5s17L5HGvAjcRzFOGFWnLZuI+WYcq0dbbMTxngfPcaQ2RwqLslye6fJ1rZa0NL8IiWka/e0RRIHPy8dBUshhYwayouTLeqg3xxJ5CkV+0AzZfVkx4UrwlxsrXrmly76o+gnAfjiTSdiN1SgVnErWuWtrlxV1YwBvrjh8clwwAVPI8fdWcuoxxnob3NFGTV0OeCvFVJG9Dmjmu5x7NfKnLa9oEK48J7ju/HfTXhjDAndOvgdDTtaT/tyh1NuV+ru/0xWrMZc2NBrW5urqR3Uq2dhs7idw1P2U7HZi3hrdi0b18TAmPgI4k1z2Vir1187sVH0B6qry7/GtNvub19LK+qkM/ex9UeQ186S7e2iLNtrVsyxEOw4cwO+ktxqNr5ZW3Si2rXLhXcXaPCTFQDbNiKs4bIu4iRbWQN5JAA8zUP6X7Fu4cfnFgGYOhB8xV+pC9N7+DoypONEJrFZrFSeWFFFFABRRTlhNju6hpVQfVzH1j3U0rGk3wJMHg3unKgkxPL30qXYl4/MjxKifDWnPo5giGuJdRwGAGYSIgzvHjz1rrf2S3W3QLz5LdzKuYy0RIJgjWDVKJrHH5Qx4fZV1mAyMNRJIgDv131vtXALaylXzhp18I9tPR2XeYZTe1O6DAieOgn200bZw7oLQcEQhWDpBDGfsoca7ClBRXA2ipB0dtaedR8VLOjVrsr308fI8CuRNNkJEHlHuqzNsiSHG5gCKrrADSrE2e3WYRDxUZT5afdRM6suzTGzoypTGXFG5kJ94j7fbUc6ebVNnGPZFwpntq6LqM0mGCsBvkMd4qbbBwZ657hEdkKPifhUR9NfRe7ft28TYQ3HtBldAJJtntSBvMEcOZrCSvYzy5Kla8CXZ+2WtN+eZjb0kNBYwsnK4I5H1t/sqZ7QYYi8qbrFlVd+92HZXxA18689bKDuGQKyncEXNLHlE99XvsPDXreCwy3tXyDrDJJLbu0x1JywJ7qShJcsiOZSlsqoX3bpYz7ByHAVxIrdRSPaWIyqY3ncKWTIscXJmsItukNu0L2Zo+aup7zw+/wBlJUuFSGMDdmPedABWcp3qZOu/cTxPlWNNI5Eg8BzY183KbnJyfc9FRSVIkuElsoG81K7VgCe+J8QIqK9DGz678o0nTXdu8B76lrOAJPCvf6fI544tnk51U6MNYB5jwJrNq0FGnHfWwNZrcwsjeJPUJeun1y5C+JO/yHwqDY3EZtBvJ+JqV+ku/wBXZtsdB1hB8Spj4GoNsC71ha6fUSQDzf8A2GvmKMmVYsbmzvwb7jtedgFtpORfWIOs84POuGLRXttbujrLLjUcV75GoI58K3wdlm1AlmJ1WT4SPCu5QgwdCO7TwNfNOTvV/U9HTGtLKa6T9HXwj8XtN/h3I39x5MKY6ubpdbAwWIG/sTB4azIqma97pM7y47fY8bqsKxTpBRRRXUcwVJbdwvhrVoqpZjCvlBKLIgzEjdwNRqpX0fvMbMciQsRpGpmTrvq4cmmNW6NMRgL+c5LrZARBZtY3SYEd/hXFcPis5fPqdCSQZA3aQRupzwmHxTqxWyr3CGXRlDQd0ifdPhTIdpo+l20SQNWVtdNNwj41To1en5HBMPiSzMbiyo7KgLDmRplAAHjv0pq25nHVB94Vpkyc4Yh5PiBSy9tO3oFF5SqAAqYmNxI+/l30n2veNyzad9HJbl2hxaB3ge2lL4Jm006GcVNejadlPAVChVgdGLJIRQCToABqSaMfcfT/AFEpw4gVYfRSwww5VhGYz7Rp8KSdHOiYWHvgFuCcF/a5nu3VKktQKmcrLzZU9kc7NsKIFdJrMVED09sjaX/DzbcN2R1kjLmKdYARvjLx51mc5Ir2z7IOcooOmoGtdsdYBtFRy08t1d2tgiDXDaeJFu3mO7Mg9rBftoGmRlrmk0wYrGSxJ9XnIgD2z3DxpzvYqC68JI17jUJ6UbSGdhpB5btRHs3ewVxdZgyZGvB6GFqNuh9+VIZggEQDu5SBymD76xiL4EeO4fOjh+yOJqubOPgAyAOTaRod3DiR/DUm6OrevMqw0RrPLkJ5b48J5VxvoGnsaLOu5Oui15s3Y1/PWwx09UqxJ+FS/DbRtXSyKwYjeOfhzqGbAtLh8Y9lD/iWBlzEklw4Emd5hyfAGue1XVLqrg0Zm3LGgBH628L7a6paumhGK3OV6cs2yd3ceisEzAORoPLjUY9F9vGDD3flufP8ou5Tc3lezJH6ufPl7u6KR9F2VrxOIY5hGQGQk7yTO9tx151OXvAb626fLLIm3RhlhodEQ9KGzlv2LKXHZEF0MxXeYUjLPCZ391RnDgZFW2vVWlAFsDx1mdSTzOpmasLFG3iS9kkELE/qt6wPiNKrJ8f1d+/h8QhssD2Y7QI58NG3ggca5usw5ZP27o7OknBKnyPOBvm263OI79DUlfDpehbhhm/w7o+eOAP6w99RS3DoGUAo3nr38jPOnbZm0gPzdwBkO4cRzIPMVydPkjBvHlWzNs8W/fHlEf6f4FrWExCsv/1mD5jWqJr0t6QXDbKxWvWoLZyP85DI0b7/AG15pr1ulwrFFpPZ7nndRkc2mwooorpOcK62sS6iFZlEzAJAnnpXKigZLrLnDDO154dOIkknQlT8RSbD7Qw9tAMhHcyiT4mINdNnzcw1thNzqWbNb7oMMJ3lRw5Uu2dGJRmtoOsR8wBCgtAOZZ3SVJ8x3Vsn4OhS7obcVtK2kN1O/QkoBpHA86atuN+dI3BQqgchlH309bQ2xaCFQhFwMrCVysrrvnTloRrTHtofnnP0oYeBAIqZsjIxR0a6P3sbfWzYWWO8n1UXizHgPjXpfoh0Ps4JBl/OXY7V1hr/AAj5o99Qf8npR8lxJjXrlE92QVbYrJvsQtjaiitGuRHfSA3ppxfRvDXMQuJa0vXqCBdGjQRGvPTSTqJp1msTQBsK442yGQgidx8wZFdC1NTbZU3GtZWkAk6bhz5R5/A0IaTK+29i+rxF1eTT7QG+2nDoVsC1iT8ovqLnVtFsH1S2XUldxidJ0k9wquOnHSAfLsRGsPl81UKfeKsP0MbcS7hLqEwyXTIPJlBB9x9layqjpyTWilyTbaOBLKV6uzdTjaZRqOIE6T4gDvG+q49G+GUvdaHULevgKx1WLkKp14LIjdpUx2tt7Brp8pt2ronK2cSG4SpMMO41XHov6QqTdW44N03Ljkbi5ZixKjx4d9Zo50yd7YuCxi7WIjs25R//ANBG/mOz9anSxZFgoMiC7fLNcI4fOfwUCBoN8c6R7TwvXlbZEhRnuHhnOoE90+7upnxGMuvkLm5ocqMmUh0EyWVhBkAnvkUON7jRNPkdsAXnQF9/8THTTmJyzThbu65SZaJMbh+NfZVe7X6S4vKoTD9Yge2zFuy0K4bsgSCdOMU57D6aYW7fvKbhtsxtlEuqUZuzlKqG9Yhvoz61SoKPCFK+4tvYQYXFdYulvEHtDgtwDU/xiT4qedNfpK2D1toYm2JuWQcwA9e3vP1d/hNd8VjzdZ7N8EK57EDtIfmMv0oMGnPYGNY5rF4AXU0YcGHBhO9WH2iox5VkuuxpUsbTKdTEkCVJB36GkeJ6R4pPUZXGbN2lBO+SM2+CZp36bbP+S4q5bAIQw6fstwHgZHlWehPRF8c+Yk28OrdtuLwdVTh4nh41UsUJfUjrnkWm7Ev/ADNcxeDx6i09sLaJYqS1uJAIZiBBnUVVteoOnOy7WG2Li7VlAiCydBxMjUneT3mvL9GLHGCqPB5+Sbk7YUUUVoZhWYrtgWUXEL+qGGbwqT7Wvp+bhetS4Acnzk5RpMRz1FUlZcYprkbNk4s2bLsBmzsFC7xI1k+0ad1KtkXcTb0FsAEzOikHnpv9laf8TCI9tLOUhlac+ilTMzJnQRFb/wDHGaQ1owqhoDbuMzppB3VapdzWOldzti4usr37NxTOWTOWSeOoIk/Cmbb9si6c0ahSANwG4D3U6ptnrF6oDIt2QxaCIGsCTvnceE03dIrUXAwbMrDswNAFMRSlxsKdadi4fyev0TE/v1/pirYFVP8Ak9fomJ/fj+mKtkVizI1JrhiRKmu7Ck968F1NCGhAdrZPXBMcRv8AZTfienODtxnulCeDIw+yKTbW2iu5RnbkKh9/oNi8bdzXSLFvm0FoPAL98VdIpol2P6eWAp6t0nncZVHjAMmq52x6TjauObLjEvcUKzFOrtrlLFcmpZhLGZ386nWxvRVgLJzXEOJfXW6ez3dgQp05zS/H9G8CBluYO0iaAN1VsqJ3TlEr4yPGla7C+x5kvXWZmZjLMSSTxJMk+2nTZa3Ftsy3Htq+hCsVzKu+Y3idB4mpl0ts2sBiFsWcLYEieseXKQTm1JkiIYEncYpguYjrbhZhvYGIjKqDNH8sjmTWep+CowV8nBcIio0iDmC6b95G/wAR8a0vbPz3c1qQSYkSAGGpOYermEGe88q5qWywTvKkx3uw+2fOlmDuvbJykq55dw4932OaNzRxTRKNg9MsbhQ9rEoxD8bgIfXlcPrQJ35tTU62f0tw7sGa26ZVgAQwBO/ceQEacTSXordt4nDm9cYAgBSjwy6auGVp1J/kFSbZ/RXCPbRzh1tswzEIWSJ1iAQN0cKy1z1OK5KTxpe5GV6S4PL2njxtv9imq89Ie0cCQty1ci4jqyFUfepzDgOIqybvQvDNoesjlnMe8U17Y9H+CKCbZeD85j9lXB5L3oUnirax62FfXELh76gFXtm4kjVcwUeW8jyNLtqYLNldIF1fV/WG/Kfs7/E1GOgDrZe9hBotsKbKzuUklwJ10Yg/xVJ8ddJYKN5iK0rcw3siW2uj42pfw7k5LdrOt+JDHUEIDw1meQqcYPCJaRUtqFRRCqNABXWzbgR7TzPE1uRSbE5WVv0z6XYfFYLaeHs5y1myczFYVvzmU5TMmGBG4V5yr0/6QNjWLGzNoPZs27bXLZNxlUAsSwJJPjrXmCqRLCiiimIKl+JxRyWepyklR2SrFlEakEfNkceJ41EKerW2lW0oCRdVcobSImdRx9lVF0aQdDkNpXQEz2jDhjCnUhTDHIdY8eRrQbW7MtabLcnLuOeNDIMd3Os4O9cxFhu0esDBcoAAZSdzH5oOsxpz413TayqQtwG06yIMmPAjSK0Un5NlNv8A5HB9r5CVeyyEAhQ4iTIBG7dTZt9gMlsNmKZpgRExCjuEU5bY2rYuLlPbZSpSJy6HUEbtRO7upm27HXNzIXMOTQJFTJmc5Pcuf8nr9ExP79f6Yq12eOB8hNVR+T1+iYn9+v8ATFW0KxZmhHduOfVWO86UlOzM2txi3cNBTqa0aix2JbOERPVVR3xr7d9Ze+BpvPIU0dI+klrDAjtXLsaWbernx4KO81VXSfaW08XbKx1CucqWEaJES2e4YzGB3DWmlYyz9p9NMHhzF7E2kP0Q2Zh4qskedMm0PSrswIw6xruhGRbb9qeEsAPaa8/bR2bdsNlvW2tn9YRPgdx8qTAUUTZPto4uxjbi37mIKMVtpl6ttyACNx1MCTPCuVvA4IAzjWmCDFtp7Wp4bzp7KaNj4Q3GtW0ME+0LoSfPNVmbH6I2bShsmZo1J1PP8eFcmV6X9T/p/Y7McbVkNfZuERezcxF6Ru6sjw+aPnR8e45bE4S3DHD3XYs2XrGgRMrImDr3VYmD2aAQW1lFJgaZpOb2yOHCkuN2WjKEZQ2i6wRxY7tY0HOs1J8O/wCfYvSnwRXYvSwLdVHS3bsvEKogAlhmBO6SPjV24La9t1DAjWvPGC2MrYu3hrnatpeuSC2UC2FLDM+8LlEmNd9XxspMPYtopFq2oAgFUTTgQmpAjmZ512RjFLZHJNu9x5O0bY3uo86R4zaloiA0+FaPtvBAwbtieRK0nv8ATPAJAOIsjkAwn2CrRBBNv7RayxxNqRcVyUABOYL2SCAJggQfGnvZ/S8X7uGuW1Zc5Curqw6tm35tN28A7iY1p6/58wehW5IO4qGII57q5YnpthWBBZyD+q/3U7HZLkuqdAwJ8RNb1XzdObFs9i3njlauBvaENZ/6pWQYbDYk96W2b4qKmhNDx6T/AP4nG/uj/MK8pV6D6a9PMNidnYu2qYhHa2QM9i4BMje0FR5kV58polhRRRTEFOmwMD1rnsG5lE5BvYzAFNdLNl7Qaw4dD4jnTXJUeSUYFwtpzbQW2RjnTQOCDrDRqRy0FN17a9q4CDbciQWIgHu0GkV3uY1HsMyWm7bBTB1zQImN44d/dWuGxIK/nbKp2kGqwsMSARm10rW72s6LvaxvF7DoxYLcdhJUGAM28d9cukNzNdmI7CE98iZ9/uqQ2sAiHrSqMh+cB/hyOzmB0Kng27nUf2+qhkVTJVAD/wCPnlipktjOaaRcX5Pf6Jif36/0xVsVU35PrH5JiYE/nh/TFWheW42gOXwiffurIhG2NxqWlzXGCjhO8+A3k+FRfaW1796Vsg2k+kfXPh9Ee/wp5TYizmILN9Jjmb2nWs3sLkG4DvppIpURjBbLFsEkCTvPEn7TUC9Ju0Wt4/Cpb0KWwX5TcaY8cqrVnqwNxF76oLphtt720sTiLeg6zKJ1GVIRZB0IIUGO+qbCTL2wGzlbDr1qrdtuBOdQwE7synQiqu9JPQbq7tk4RIFxnRrKnRbirnlS25Smup0y0vwPpWtrgmsvauC6yFQUylNREgkg6co3jfTdt7ptduYuz1gFvDs+YoT2sroLPbjTQAtHfUSYtnyceg2EK4rI6lXVACDvBEKw9w9tWbjbIFonTQaSd5OmmhPwqGbKw7WsTa6wy57GaZzKM0HxhVH8NS3FWxcBLKzgMBlnKsFgDrx01rhyO5Hco0khZZcRoVyjiPxApltbVW5iNUK2gpyPpBOva5j5w13zWtvB5TiUtgopt6CZhpIMfjhSi7hgUyi1kJVAD1jHUSXBtnsgQDBH0qzTK0pFcdI9nFsTiLq3eqa2guQQSWItqcoH7E7/AKPfV4bHYqqsWS1nAbKRmusCPWuNPrEbwAQN06VS3Tbs42/O42Z9tgg/Cpz0F6aWRgEYs17FAHrV/wDsJGikn6OXKAftmu6MqjbOKSuWxaVtwRO+a4G0LhM+oNMu7MRvJ5rwjjB36VQ+2/SvtDrHUKmHVfmgZm7u03PfIApvwvpd2kgAzWmA3ZrY+wirW5k9j0oumg07hWwNUBs70044mGsYe5puXOh8fWM1KdjeknGXiJwSBTGvXEH+Q0aWBa80T31X/Sb0kpgRZ6+xcJuhjCMpy5SAd8Tv91J8D6Ztmv67XbP7dsn+mWpUBIPSgf8A+Tjf3R/mFeUa9HdN+meBxOzMYljFWnc2jCSVY6jcrAE15xqkJhRRRTEFFFFAEh6MsrJdtMSJyshBghhoD5aUp2jdKg27ydaFM51JUNpvjTnwMUlw1kWrVq5bTO9wEBpBynWQF37v/dKmfFJbViqHtBYiTJBIkK0cK1WyOiOyEVjHXLp6m0otIZDRwXjJ3ax502bTuZrrETEwJ5AZR8Kdry4rqi/qqrgmBlOunDTKDH1q49JSZtTGbJrHMnxNS+CJbrct38nv9ExP78f0xVsCqn/J6/RMT+/X+mKtcVkyEDGmHbeOgE8Bupz2heyqdaqHp70vCkohkjlw/wB6aRSRt0j6WLhkuHNN11ZUA3idC3dE1VNrD5lNxuzbX1R9I8h9rVulu5ir4BJLN/pUfcKV7e9ZbSeqvYUfzHxJqZS3o0UNVt8Ix0VwHXXhIlEOY6aTwHmY9lcOlTIcTcyRGgMbswAnd3/CpZsrZIs7Pv3WBzFHIAJEaQp0O+YP4Nb+jnZWHZhdZQ78AwlUM8Bz76xWWLk5eNh+lKlH8mLW31uXbNwKyZSvWK2kOQxMfqxB86szrg1hiN5WRrAnfvO7Wqi2ijM19jqz4m8D3ZcwHurNzaVy9YtqWIWAMpmG3CT3TwP/AKmUN00dEXqjT5LBwvSrBsbx+U210dcp03GBl+lO8RXLBdLkF4W7yXLQYfmGuiC4MankZ3A8I4mKZNl4JEtLkYI3FxkzAjkXBA8hTJtnt4hSMzBEPrNmLHexmBqTAjdpURUbaRUoSo7dKsFdxuMdLEF+qzQTEhZBAO6e0N9MPRy7cweMQXVNvN2HDcjxncQDBmpT0Tv/APes3EWbon+JAD5jWmTpFbF3H2kJyhnUE8pbX8eFappr034MMkOZrsyTdK8At1Q4hpEAd3zW8z7oqvruDVlJUFWE6b9Row9vxq5NqYNUshEUKqxAG4AaVW2LwfV33+izyPNZ+M1z9Bl1QcV2OieJS0t99iMYLDO5PV+ssGAYPiPCrR9Hu2ReZUcZbmgIOknmPH7Kr/Br1WNVeBcDyb/c1K72GOGvqy6fOU8RrJHwNehjmnNQffg4HFxv4Jf6SOiN7H4nC2rZS2luyxa450BZ9AANWPZn7arnpx0AxGzQjuy3bTmBcSQA2/KwO4kbucVM/wDmpru1FOot9VaAHeVlj9aR5VPunVlb2yMXmAOW0zieBTtAjvkU2qIrazzBWKyaxQSFFFFABRRRQBKuil1bqHD3GyBTnRxGZTrMA+JHnS3Ytt7im3dYK7H82zCDK7mIHjB8ahdm6ykMpII4iu3y65nDliWG4nlyjl3VakaxnSJLt7E4u0jJctZAyhWcEMjDdpA07p1qP7WMsrfStoT4xB+FPF7b1u+mW+HGoJy6zAMGZE7+PPfTHtDEi40quVQAqjkBRJ/ITd7t2XZ+T3+iYn9+v9MVaty5Amqq/J8/RMT+/X+mKmPTLbS4ey7ExAMVn3JSIb6S+mfUqbaGWPfVRYS2zk3LnaiT4mueNxjYi+XaTJJ8t9PFrDeonmfAan3xSfKidGKKp5Hwh06PbO6rCXLx/wAS62UHkswY8591NuFwBbEAn1V3d8L9591TjbFkW7Fm0BwB9g195pm2PYmD33P5jXHgnrjkn96/Y6nFRhCPl7j5dVRgLuZc6i1clZidDx4VBvR9tEW7uVjAP4Hv+NWPgMKblp7crlIZWMEnXeImNxqob2DfB4k27ogqd43Mp3MO41h0bUlOF78k53pyp9uB42y2XEXbY44hz5Mgb4VwOILLbRFljkgLvLGRA8xNINt4nNeR53hC3eRpPmKlHQXZYZevjUjKpPzYPbI7yWyD+Ku6XtjbMoybm4obtoYS9YRTcWEDFJDBu0BJGh3b4Pca5o/5xCeZHnA+0VYmMwSXbdxHPWKWuSMoEcwI+cAJB5qKq7abtYuNafUo0g/SBkq3mDNRFqfBo3o5Y+9Gr8Yi6Sd1oDu3IfiDUd2ojX8YEX1mdVHcSYG7lvrvsLFBTdf9RQfL8D2U4+jrZwxONNxmI6r85A3sZgCeVOTWPVN9kZSerGl5ZZF4t1OR+065VZhoH0nMBM69/Gah21bUyeTKPx7anu0IgVCtqLrp8658In4Vw/pbvXL4Z05G1CMV5RCtsWT8qkcAhHiB94qyekuHFzDJdG9QjeREH3GofjMLOIJ/UH/lVjXcMPkMHhYj/RWvU5HB4ZrmzltPNli+CGbIsZr1luKtlPgdR7x76tXpleybGxRPGw4+t2R8arPoz/jx3D25hUw9NmL6vZSWp1u3LYjmFBc+8CvY6he45I8Hn2sVmsViIKKKKACiishaAMUVkrWQh5UDpmtFZy1igC8fQJdC4LFE8Lw/piov6WukhvXOqU9kb++tvR1tPqtn4kDSbw/kFQPbOM626zd+lBXY32Gk3Oen21L8DbHXqW9XKP5hPuqK9G2/OEc109tSqYKHgQw9okfCs7/3UjtjG+kZKuk1s9ap4ZB8TTJs05cvIXGnzLffUl2owfC2rg4BPeIPvqLo3aZTubUfb99cX6dupY38o16ht4YzXZ2TXYzgZl56j7aq70pZvlxLKQuRQp4NGpjzNTjZ+M0VvnIRm/HeKW9LMJbv4S7KhuwzIY1DBSQR31w4m+m6j3LnYM8PVhqj3KNe4SBPAVc/RrDNbsYdI0y2Zjd6pc+8+6qVq4uhu1c+Htg71VB7FyGvX6naKOXpd5M36KuxfGKT6t/MvsVvhp51FPSbgstyywHC4pPchBX2Bo8qnOBtLbuYoj5zqZ59lR9lV76SccXuovIOfrEe7sj2Vjhd5NjbOqxuyJpcOoHziNPgKtfoV0TuYVTca7kdx20VUYADUdphv5xp7KgXQ3YZxV+CcqWwHY8d4gDvJ+FW1tHGZRlG876y/UM0tsUO/JPSYdfuf4EmNxDCSXnlKgeG6mW8czxwQAeZ1+HxrniMfJzHUTCD6R4nw+wTSfE4oW7ZJOu895/91rDE8OHT3l+xvCp5dS+mP7iK7d7dw/w+wffNWRtB8mCaf8oDzYBftqt9hYXrrtq1vLGX/ZGrfd51N+mmMColoHecxH6q7vf/AC1OfHrz4sS+7+38R5mKblLJlfcZuig/7oeQ98/ZXL057Wz37NgbrNoFv2rkH3Ko9td+h8fKLc8SzeQ0+33VX3S3anyjFXrs5s9xiD+qDlT/AEgV6+f6hR2TGWsVmsVgSFFFFABTvsK7lFwyYHVnTj2t1ItnWVdwrT2iACI0k04Jg7UWyFbtNlPa/Wg7uETr4VMn2OvpoST1r+dv/RxuatmGk2yvmtyBv7q5Gey0mFFsgD1SQGLecz7RWv8Awy2dCrcNMx7IObUc/VBrS1su329CxSOMZiVzeXKs9j0pLI3dL/v/AAdtoCLdwbiM5XvViJjw09tRmn7/AIfbzkSSTmADNAJDRE+3fvrnj9notsuBBISASdDJDVUWkcvUYZ5ffSVGcBtLq8HcQb3uf+Ipkp42L0bxeLQnD2HuqrQSsQDExqeVO+H9GW1HIHyVlniz2wB/qmtDzSMbPv5LitwB18DpUrxEtbIX1hBXxH499K39EmOUA3Hw1ueD3oP8se+m58Pewz9RiFKXAOzuIdeBVhow8KzyLiSO7pMip45cMl/Qjai4i09h+RIB3x84eR186bts4VrT5TwMq3P/AHqMXr72bi37Jgj1o49/s0NTi3j7eOsSpAeNR9Fvurgyp48vqx4fPwzq6eo3hn+PlDRgdowwJ0I0YcCp4/bUh2ftAjsgyD6smB7aguPYoSCIdeHMf71pg9uhTlY9k+qeXce74V09Rhj1ENffv/cjHJdPNwf0vj4M9MejRsnrkJdHY5tPUYknQD5vKkvRbbvUMFY9g8eXGpdg+k1vRbrQOB++mXpPsyxczXbbKj7z9FtdZjcd+tZ45ya9PKvyZ5Maxy14n+BXjul6rcugGVOUgjnlEj21GcNhbuPxBjuzNwReE9/IcaQ4XAlj2iEQb3O6O7me4VJP+aLeHQW8KkkfPfce+Jk+dbOGhexbmDy+r9bpEst2LGBQdWFVwkFjveTJLHxGnKmPG7bznQwG4n1m8Bw8ahmM2jdvEm45JJn8d1b2cWqa6s3M0sXTqD1T90jX/UWtMPaiUdb846QIUchxpg2ttYuYX1R7z91I8Vj3fTcOQ4+NSvof0cCEYjEwoXVEMeOZuQFXlnpvJPkmWTVH0sXHckvo+2UMPabFX4VmWROmRBqZ5Tv8hTLtbafX3XeYU6yfmoN33+dJuknSY4pjZsmLCkG450zwZ+r8ajG1NpBhktyE4ni5+7updHjlGUs+T6nwvCOfLpilCHCJ50HwL4t8Q1u/btBrZtLIYtbG4EDdqCTv406n0ILEDHk3InKLG8dwN2SPCoF0E2v8nvhiwC8QTE1dN7pnhP8AtR8otqxug6sBlXI0kk7gTA8Yrplb3M0Uh0u6I38Ay9Zle289XdScrRvBnVWHFTUeq3vSd0sweIwL27VwXLj4sugHzFXssx5BtSOeaaqGpEwooooEb2rhUgqYI3GnLB3rjDR0GWTqusAgk6Cd8U1UowmJyZtJzKVPcD/6pNG2Kel7vYebiXVywylQFaTpqWYgceJO6uCrdIAF1CGVo36gaN83eIiueJ2qGTLlnfM/tEru5SaTW8fGTsjsBwNd+bf8ahJ0dk82PVs3W3d/zgc1S7mZmdeyRIjNlM+Gkb5prv7QdgQSIaJEct0cqUWdqgObhTtEz2Tv0gzPA6aU2NVJeTHNlVex+b5Lg9CW27djDX1dgC10EA/sCrRw/Saw25x7a8q4fFXFUhWIBOsc67JtS8N1xvdVUcqZ6mxVwXBKX3T9nqyPMMpmqR9Ll5c1pOyLitczBdApAXtIJOVLgKtlnQq3fUasdM8YggXfcJpsxjX77tduZ7jMdWPHQfZFIerwYt49ohte/j/vW2C2k9l89to/Gojl3UnGDc/NP4/Hurk6EEg6EUUhvJN1fYkl7b1q+IvKVbg66x9sd1MmMw4Uyrq47jr7KS0AVMYKPA5ZXP6jOc7p05ViazlrYWjV7EU2Y6wxHATA5TvitayyRWIoFTMUVvA50BRzoHRvhr5QysTwJjT20qxW0nuCHckcQOPiaSrbHOt+pXnUurspRlRzuXiRG4ch8TzNcq6kL31rC99VZNGNKNK6BV5n2V0S3b4sfZSsaicQBB11rnTo+DtdWzK5JA3U10J2E4uPIUUUUyAooooAKKKKACiiigDNFYooAzW/Wn6R9prnRQBtnozVrRQOzM0TWKKBG4ejrTzNaUUDtm/WHnWuasUUBZkGuy3l+iPbXCigak0KxjiNyqPKtDjH50nopUhvJLydDePOsdYa0opk2zfNWVueFc6KAtig4gxEiKT0UUA23yFFFFAgooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigD/9k= 





Spoiler



KoRn - Follow the Leader










Spoiler



A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms


----------



## Radiobread (Dec 21, 2015)

My favourite album of all time is probably 'Kid A' by Radiohead, and if not that then it's either 'OK Computer' or 'In Rainbows'. Honourable mentions go to 'Agaetis Byrjun' by Sigur Ros, 'Dark Side Of The Moon' by Pink Floyd, 'The Sophtware Slump' by Grandaddy, 'Perfect From Now On' by Built to Spill, and 'This Is A Long Drive For Someone With Nothing To Think About' by Modest Mouse.

I've listened to hundreds and thousands of great albums, but these are my absolute favourites, for various reasons. At the moment I'm really liking Velvet Underground/Lou Reed and Neil Young.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 21, 2015)

Radiobread said:


> My favourite album of all time is probably 'Kid A' by Radiohead, and if not that then it's either 'OK Computer' or 'In Rainbows'. Honourable mentions go to 'Agaetis Byrjun' by Sigur Ros, 'Dark Side Of The Moon' by Pink Floyd, 'The Sophtware Slump' by Grandaddy, 'Perfect From Now On' by Built to Spill, and 'This Is A Long Drive For Someone With Nothing To Think About' by Modest Mouse.
> 
> I've listened to hundreds and thousands of great albums, but these are my absolute favourites, for various reasons. At the moment I'm really liking Velvet Underground/Lou Reed and Neil Young.


I like radiohead. Haven't listened to them much but I like karma police and creep.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Radiobread (Dec 21, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I like radiohead. Haven't listened to them much but I like karma police and creep.



Radiohead are pretty awesome. You should probably try listening to some of their full albums, their music is best enjoyed when listened to from start to end. Karma Police is on OK Computer (1997), which is one of their most critically acclaimed and musically diverse albums. Although if you're more used to listening to accessible/popular music, I would suggest starting off with The Bends (1995). Their more recent albums are great but more adventurous and progressive with less singles. Kid A (2000) marked a significant change in their sound, and the material on every album since is fresh. Amnesiac (2001) is darker and more atmospheric, and Hail To The Thief (2003) is a mixed bag containing some more rock-y and other more electronic songs. In Rainbows (2007) blends together classical influences and distorted sounds (which actually works perfectly) and The King of Limbs (2011) is a shorter album with modern electronic/dubstep influences. Radiohead have been one of the most critically acclaimed acts in modern rock music, and for very good reasons.

Creep was their earliest single, appearing on their debut album Pablo Honey (1993). However, this is the only album by Radiohead that I would not recommend - it's by far their worst and most generic album.

TL;DR - Start off with The Bends (1995), then OK Computer (1997), and from that point feel free to explore their newer stuff at your own pace in whatever order you like.

EDIT: IIRC, I made my username Radiobread because I love Radiohead and I seem to remember I was busy eating a slice of toast or a sandwich, and that was what popped into my weird head...


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

Between the Buried and Me: Colors

Hands down the most beautiful thing I have ever heard.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 13, 2016)

CHVRCHES 'Every Open Eye' & Twenty-One Pilots 'Blurryface'.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2016)

Probably the moonriders album Animal Index.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Jan 13, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Between the Buried and Me: Colors
> 
> Hands down the most beautiful thing I have ever heard.


Started listening to track 1, was meh, hit track 2.
Holy fuck!

The ups and downs remind of opeth. You may have heard of them, they're a bit older.


Edit, if you haven't heard of them I recommend giving them a fair listen.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> CHVRCHES 'Every Open Eye' & Twenty-One Pilots 'Blurryface'.


Really? I actually kinda hated Blurryface. And this is coming from someone who absolutely loved the band before Blurryface. It's just so much less creative and original as their other albums, and the music is pretty bad IMO.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2016)

@WeedZ I have heard of Opeth, interestingly enough, I dont like them nearly as much. I will say, they are talented as all get out. But BTBAM is what got me into metal, period. From 2007 to this day they are my favorite band of all time.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Really? I actually kinda hated Blurryface. And this is coming from someone who absolutely loved the band before Blurryface. It's just so much less creative and original as their other albums, and the music is pretty bad IMO.


Hmmm... did you think that the different music genre jumping wasn't as cohesive as you wanted it to be?  I felt that Tyler Joesph's vocal performance came across more poised and confident at the mic and he was able to execute the rapping/falsetto very well.  No doubt, though, I thought 'Vessel' and some of their older stuff was fucking brilliant.


----------



## endoverend (Jan 14, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Hmmm... did you think that the different music genre jumping wasn't as cohesive as you wanted it to be?  I felt that Tyler Joesph's vocal performance came across more poised and confident at the mic and he was able to execute the rapping/falsetto very well.  No doubt, though, I thought 'Vessel' and some of their older stuff was fucking brilliant.


The genre jumping was never the issue for me. If anything, I feel they settled into more of a recognizable pattern in Blurryface. I take issue in the lyrics- not only are some of them blatantly goth and self-referencing but they also seem to be heavily influenced by a fandom that would praise anything that comes out of Tyler's mouth as manna from heaven and by an overextending label.

The first half of the album opens with catchy radio singles, more akin to the TOP I had previously loved (Fairly Local and Ride are some of my favorites on the album), but they don't quite reach as far lyrically and rhythmically as the beats of Vessel. Again, I feel that label interference may have played a heavy hand in producing songs like Stressed Out and Tear in My Heart, two songs which I feel have some of the most basic and borderline meaningless lyrics I've heard from TOP. They're clearly meant to impress the edgy tumblr girl while still being "mainstream" enough to play on the local pop radio station. It's a gross representation of the terrible TOP fandom and I couldn't stand to see TOP continue down the path of those songs.

The second half quickly turns to emo mush, save one or two creative tracks (Hometown is probably my favorite track off the album). Most of these songs aren't nearly as original and creative as they seem to hold themselves up as (if I hear one more dumb reggae breakdown, I might break my ipod in half).

So really, I'm just disappointed that TOP has really played it safe in terms of what type of music they put out on their new LP- you can't go wrong with emo mush to impress the girl at the front row of the concert with green and blue dyed hair and fully decked out in label-sponsored appeal, right? TOP is riding on a fandom that might literally praise actual garbage if it came out of Tyler's mouth. It's just disappointing to see them having played it so safe when so many would suggest just the opposite.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 14, 2016)

@Bortz I know people like what they like, but I have one more recommendation. I think we have similar taste.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> @Bortz I know people like what they like, but I have one more recommendation. I think we have similar taste.



I actually dont really like Machine Head all that much. I'm not saying they are bad and I would immediately turn off the radio if they came on. I like my music harder, louder, faster, in your face and with mind melting talent.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 23, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I actually dont really like Machine Head all that much. I'm not saying they are bad and I would immediately turn off the radio if they came on. I like my music harder, louder, faster, in your face and with mind melting talent.


what kind of bands. As far as insane metal I've only listened to like suicide silence, white chapel that sort of thing.


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 8, 2016)

It's either Futures or Bleed American by Jimmy eat world


Spoiler: Bleed American Cover













Spoiler: Futures


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 13, 2016)

Incognito - Positivity


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 13, 2016)

The Stone Roses : the stone roses .... hence my Avatar....
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE57B71744156439A


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 16, 2016)

Love you Amaranthe <3


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 16, 2016)

I have two that come to mind:
Nothing More (Self Titled Album)




Karnivool - Themata


----------



## roseputter (Apr 21, 2016)

j


----------



## endoverend (Apr 21, 2016)

roseputter said:


> FUCKING amazing album. Whitehouse rules.


Dude. what the fuck.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 8, 2016)

New favourite for me Chase this light once again by Jimmy Eat World


----------



## mgrev (Jun 8, 2016)

Maybe Sleeping with sirens - Madness
(posted here before though. mentioned monstercat)


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine's gotta be Master of Puppets, from Metallica. First album I ever bought myself, and I just love it so much. I find myself regularly going back to listen to it too often, no matter what musical kick I'm on at the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2016)

The whole album you say? I have a few


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 24, 2016)

Tool - Lateralus. Such a masterpiece.


----------



## Condarkness (Nov 13, 2016)

Favorite album keeps changing but some of my top picks would be;

Finsterforst: Rastlos
Dark tranquility: Character
URT: Saatanhark II -Ussikunigas
Kuolemanlaakso: Uljas uusi maailma 
Thryfing: Vansinnesvisor and Farsotisider
Kalmankanja: Muinainen

I guess these are my favorites for now, and then they'll probably change when I get bored of them.


----------



## Doctor_U (Jan 21, 2017)

I got tons of favorite rock albums but thoses ones i listen more


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 10, 2017)

I think these are some of my favorite, they have helped me through a lot.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 10, 2017)

Unhappy Refrain (wowaka/Hatsune Miku/Megurine Luka)


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 12, 2017)

Run-D.M.C--Raising Hell


----------



## hunoi (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

Ac Dc Back in Black


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 21, 2017)

I hate to use a greatest hits but:


----------



## Vegedroid16 (Feb 23, 2017)

Although "Powerslave" is more inspirational for me for personal reasons, I can't deny this is THE album for me...






Also, special mention to Deep Purple, they (specially Ritchie Blackmore) changed my vision of music forever. This is my favourite album of them (sorry, Machine Head)


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

I can't pick between Meteora and The Hunting Party (Linkin Park is great)


Spoiler: Meteora Cover Art













Spoiler: The Hunting Party Cover Art










Yes, Hybrid Theory isn't my favorite album from them.  Gasp.


----------



## Molhel (Mar 6, 2017)

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim is my absolute favorite because it sounds like an excellently made movie soundtrack. For pure "gamey" music, my favorite goes to Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy VI:








*Honorable mentions:*

Final Fantasy XII
Secret of Mana
Ocarina of Time / Majora's Mask
NieR
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Star Wars: The Old Republic (I was really surprised with how good the OST is! Very Star Warsy)
Kingdom Hearts (1)


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

Michael Jackson Off The Wall




I love Working Day & Night


----------



## Dolphinsfootball00 (May 26, 2017)

Ozzy Osbourne...Ozz Mosis.


----------



## smileyhead (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Eightcoins (May 26, 2017)

That definitely wont be only one.

Autopsy - Mental Funeral
Big Black - Atomizer
Black Sabbath - Master Of Reality
Carcass - Reek Of Putrefecation
Coil - Horse Rotorvator
Dead Kennedys - Frankenchrist
Exhumed - Gore Metal
Front 242 - Official Version
Front Line Assembly - Caustic Grip
Godflesh - Godflesh
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - F# A# Loop
Impaled - Mondo Medicale
Iron Maiden - Killers
KMFDM - Dont Blow Your Top
Kreator - Pleasure To Kill
The Locust - The Locust LP
Meat Beat Manifesto - Satyricon
Ministry - The Land Of Rape And Honey
Mothers Of Invention - Uncle Meat
Napalm Death - Scum
Negativland - Escape From Noise
Nine Inch Nails - Fixed
Nurse With Wound - Homotopie To Marie
The Prodigy - Music For The Jilted Generation
Rammstein - Sehnsucht
Skinny Puppy - Mind:The Perpetual Intercourse
Slayer - South Of Heaven
Sodom - Persecution Mania
SPK - Leichenschrei
Swans - Public Castration Is A Good Idea
Throbbing Gristle - The Second Annual Report

Propably also forgot some


----------



## Jayro (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Eightcoins (May 27, 2017)

Forgot Some


----------



## bicnoodle (May 29, 2017)

All time: The Incredible True Story by Logic

As of 2017: dunno because mumble rappers are taking over which has already made me gone deaf but if i were to choose it would be Everybody by Logic (as you can see i'm a huge Logic fan ;D)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2017)

Really getting into this album


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 17, 2017)

_Sing-A-Longs and Lullabies for the film Curious George_
by Jack Johnson

This is my all-time favorite <3
It exemplifies that kind of carefree, childish exuberance of curiosity.
Curious George was my most favorite show growing up, so this album brings back a lot of fond memories.
The album's first track, _Upside Down_, can cheer me up, even on the most rainy days.
This album will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't really have a fav album but I used to absolutely love Attack Attack's Some day came suddenly.
I still do!


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

Meteora - Linkin Park


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 5, 2017)

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory 
Linkin Park - Meteora
Billy Talent - Billy Talent II
Trust Co. - Dreaming in Black and White
Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)

Funny how that once a vocalist/popstar/whatever dies, everybody seems to put their albums as their fav albums.

Anyway, I stick with me choice of 
Attack Attack! - Someday came suddenly.
And I'll add:
Capture the Crown - Til Death.

Pretty much the only 2 albums I can listen to fully, without a song being shit.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

Tool - Lateralus

even after hundreds of listens I'm still finding new patterns. It ages with me.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 14, 2017)

1. Johnny Cash: Unearthed
2. Bring Me the Horizon: That's the Spirit


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Aerocool (Mar 27, 2018)

Spoiler: good music












System of a Down - Mezmerize/Hypnotize





Alice in Chains - Alice in Chains





Stone Temple Pilots - Purple





Stone Temple Pilots - Tiny Music





Soundgarden - Superunknown





Rammstein - Herzeleid



And those are just the albums that impressed me the most, there are still a lot more amongst my favourites.


----------



## Lmaokernel (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a few but if I would have to pick it would be Mayday - Believers

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## SG854 (Mar 27, 2018)

I don’t have any top favorites. There’s too much music out there. I don’t care about top favorites anymore.


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack’s Mannequin - Everything in Transit


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 17, 2018)

Damn by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 17, 2018)

Hybrid Theory and Meteora by Linkin Park


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 17, 2018)

Clarity by Jimmy Eat World has been my favourite album for a bit now


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 23, 2018)

Currently Rastlos by Finsterforst...essentially German pagan metal.

 There other albums before were also good, but after this one, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Matthe815 (Apr 25, 2018)

Appetite For Destruction by Guns 'n Roses is definitely my favorite album.


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Acdc Back in Black


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Depravo (Jul 21, 2018)

The 'Deluxe' edition. Not the the regular edition I replied with a few years ago.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 28, 2018)

Feeder - Echo Park


----------



## NostalgicPoet (Aug 5, 2018)

Vide Noir by Lord Huron


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 30, 2018)

believe it or not, i have a soft spot for A Gangsta's fairytale by Ice Cube.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 10, 2018)

My current favorite is Stephen Malkmus & The Jicks - Sparkle Hard.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

Linkin Park Meteora


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 31, 2018)

I think I posted in here before,  but I'm changing my answer.
I'm going with Scatology by Coil. It's a profound mix of industrial rock, noise, classical, and psychedelic music. It's dark, haunting and blasphemous, with some humor sprinkled in. Plus the original cover looks like some kind of religious text:


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 13, 2019)

Hmm, deciding on one single album that I love the most proves impossible for me, but here are my absolute favourites that I listen to again and again in no particular order. I love electronic music, synthpop, progressive rock and folk music.

Warning, very long list with album covers:


Spoiler



1981 - The Buggles - Adventures in Modern Recording




1976 - The Alan Parsons Project - Tales of Mystery and Imagination




1976 - Tangerine Dream - Stratosfear




1977 - Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express




1973 - Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells




1974 - Cluster - Zuckerzeit




1982 - Patrick Cowley - Mind Warp




1968 - Tiny Tim - God Bless Tiny Tim




1990 - Liszt: Hungarian Rapsody, Preludes; Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition




1979 - Zupfgeigenhansel - Jiddische Lieder




1981 - Scientist - Scientist Rids the World of the Evil Curse of the Vampires




1987 - Владимир Барагунов - Уэрэдхэр ЖызыІэр Бэрэгъын Владимирщ = Поёт Владимир Барагунов (Songs by Baragun Vladimir)




1975 - Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here




2007 - Hasenscheisse - Für eine Handvoll Köttel




1968 - Arthur Brown - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown




1999 - 光田 康典* - Chrono Cross: Original Soundtrack




1959 - Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger - Classic Scots Ballads




1983 - V.A. - Early Ballads In Ireland 1968-1985




1983 - V.A. - Songs of the Irish Travellers: Traditional Ballads and Lyric Songs, 1967-75




1978 - John Reilly - The Bonny Green Tree




1971 - Yes - Fragile




1980 - Yes - Drama




2003 - Conrad Schnitzler - Gold




2016 - Pepper Coyote - Blast Radius




1981 - Akiko Yano - Tadaima




1996 - The Future Sound Of London - Dead Cities




2001 - Plaid - Double Figure




1991 - Laszlo Hortobagyi - Traditional Music Of Amygdala




1960 - Frank Purslow & John Pearce - Rap-A-Tap-Tap - English Folk Songs Miss Pringle Never Taught Us




1956 - Audrey Coppard - English Folk Songs




1960 - Betsy Miller & Ewan MacColl - A Garland Of Scots Folksong




1971 - Margaret MacArthur & Family - On The Mountains High




2010 - A. L. Lloyd - An Evening With A. L. Lloyd




2017 - Tommy Tallarico - Earthworm Jim - Anthology




1969 - Zager and Evans - 2525 (Exordium & Terminus)




1968 - Donovan - The Hurdy Gurdy Man




2006 - Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne




1978 - Wolfgang Riechmann - Wunderbar




1975 - Vangelis - Heaven and Hell




1983 - The Stranglers - Feline (The US release with Golden Brown on it)




1992 - Tangerine Dream - Tyger




1979 - Hans Joachim Roedelius - Jardin au Fou






Phew that was quite something. Sorry for providing such a long list, I just can't decide on one over the other. But I had a lot of fun remembering all these albums.

Consider it a list of albums I'd take with me if I decided to live on a deserted island or if I had to leave earth after an apocalyptic event.

Every album on this list holds a special place in my heart for one reason or another. Those are albums that put me in a state of perfect satisfaction when I hear them. :3

Yes I know, there are too many obscure folk albums on this list, but as someone fascinated by language I love that kind of music.

If the Rayman 1 Soundtrack had an official release it would be on this list too.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 13, 2019)

Currently on repeat. 2016 debut from Icelandic trio Kælan Mikla. For fans of synth-punk, post-punk, early The Cure, Sisters of Mercy, Bauhaus, Hante., The Soft Moon, etc.


----------



## xstre pwnsx (Oct 4, 2019)

Smashing Pumpkins Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness


----------



## Ricken (Oct 6, 2019)

Time and time again I come back to Say Hello to Sunshine by Finch.  Beautiful album, I can't get enough of it.


Spoiler: Album Art


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

The Beatles - Abbey Road






The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds






Weezer - Pinkerton






Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon






They Might Be Giants - Apollo 18






Red Vox - Another Light






Sessue - Bedroom Pop






The Beach Boys - The SMiLE Sessions






The Who - Who's Next






The Police - Zenyatta Mondatta






EDIT: Reduced the image sizes. It looked much smaller on mobile, sorry. Also I added titles.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 13, 2019)

supernintendo128 said:


>


+1 for Red Vox.
Also, you should probably use thumbnails instead of full images or list the album titles instead, because your post alone doubled the page's length.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> +1 for Red Vox.
> Also, you should probably use thumbnails instead of full images or list the album titles instead, because your post alone doubled the page's length.



Oops. I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## Reynardine (Oct 13, 2019)

supernintendo128 said:


>


Nice choices! Great to see some love for The Beach Boys!


----------



## Nergion (Oct 16, 2019)

cosmic death /black metal


----------



## Ventus007 (Jan 4, 2020)

blink-182 - Untitled 
or 
Radiohead - In Rainbows


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imaginaerum by Nightwish


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dark Side of the Moon.

 

This Album accompanies me since I was 3.
Maybe it has "influenced" my Music Taste too.....


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Dark Side of the Moon.
> 
> View attachment 201614
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about The Wall! It helped me through some tough times in my life


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> View attachment 201702 View attachment 201703 View attachment 201704



I have the Feeling,I have seen this before....

https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-your-favorite-album.220049/page-19#post-8369009

Very nice to see it is still your Favorite Album.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 31, 2020)

yes but there i forgot to include my 3rd one so i posted all 3 again xD


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

The very first Backstreet Boys album (the red one)


----------



## Ricken (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been in love with Art Damage by Fear Before The March of Flames


----------



## VanackSabbadium (Mar 31, 2020)

My favourite album is Paranoid, from Black Sabbath!


----------



## arjunpatel (May 1, 2020)

Really don't have a favorite album as they keep changing but these 3 are Up there









top 2 are pure Bestial black metal


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 24, 2020)

I have hundreds. These two are high up on the list though.

IAMX - Metanoia (2015)


The Cure - Disintegration (1989)


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 24, 2020)

update of my fav albums


----------



## Ricken (Aug 26, 2020)

La Dispute - somewhere at the bottom of the river between vega and altair


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)

From today on:


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 10, 2020)

The Wall and Dark Side have obviously been mentioned.

So I'll throw in 2 that people maybe have not heard.

Akron/Family, Love is Simple. It's a fantastic album for hanging out.
https://open.spotify.com/album/6A9vpyCglrwfGuvum9igVb

Woods, At Echo Lake. This album gave me one of the best mushroom trips of my life, It's a fantastic album about life.
https://open.spotify.com/album/45YGCEh09Ji6rdHjPgNdw8

neither have full albums on youtube. Hopefully these links work.

Also Animal Collective's Strawberry Jam. But that's a pretty old one at this point.


----------



## B_Rod (Sep 16, 2020)

VanackSabbadium said:


> My favourite album is Paranoid, from Black Sabbath!


Smart man. I always enjoyed the story about how the song Paranoid was just a filler track that was whipped up by Tony Iommi in just a few minutes!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Easy for me, Stranger Fruit by Zeal & Ardor


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 26, 2020)

A Day To Remember's 3rd album, _Homesick._


Every track absolutely bangs


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Hawkwind - In Search of Space.... or ABC's The Lexicon of Love.... extreme differences eh>?


----------



## Sonyplay (Sep 29, 2020)

I am a music lover, I can listen to any music, it depends on my mood.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

I love her voice even though I don't understand her language very well lol.


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 17, 2020)

This gem right here. Nothing is harder than this album. Nothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

It's probably easier for me to list my favorite albums by certain artists than to say what my favorite album overall is.  For that reason, I'll give a list.

*Bobby Brown - Don't Be Cruel*
I originally had this on a hand-me-down cassette, and there was a period of time where that tape was on heavy rotation during the summer of 2008.  I recently upgraded said tape to CD with a (small) part of a Christmas gift card.  I've honestly never listened to any other full Bobby Brown album.

*SWV - It's About Time*
This is probably their most famous album, being the one that spawned the no. 1 hit single "Weak."  It's a very nostalgic album, being one that my older sister used to play frequently back in 1993.  She passed her tape on to me when she decided to upgrade to CDs, and I think I wore that thing out.  I've been through several copies of the album since then.  "I Missed Us" Is a very close second for me.  I remember wanting it for Christmas in 2012, only to not get it then.  Fortunately, I would get it a couple months later when I went to Walmart to redeem a gift card.

*Backstreet Boys - Black & Blue*
This is another album I've had to replace multiple times.  My first copy was busted when my mom's abusive (now thankfully ex) husband had a hissy fit and threw it out of the stereo.  I bought a second copy during a mall trip, only for that to be stolen when I took it into school to play in my computer class, where the teacher allowed students to play their CDs on the classroom stereo so long as they were lyrically clean.  She bought me a replacement for that one since it was stolen from her classroom.  I would later lose that copy at my dad's place, where it was likely stolen by the local druggies and sold for crack money.  The copy I have now was given to me by a friend from my senior year art class.  She was going through a change in music tastes and heard my story about losing so many copies of that CD.  I haven't been able to re-establish contact with that girl after high school, but I still have the CD.

*B2K - Pandemonium!*
I pretty much passed on this CD when it came out, even though I did love the singles it spawned.  I do love the previous album and have had that since the early 2000s.  I finally decided to stream it last year because COVID-19 was certainly causing plenty of pandemonium.  When I got my Christmas gift card, I redeemed another small part of it on the CD.

*Will Smith - Lost and Found*
This one came as a surprise to me.  By 2005, I had pretty much stopped listening to the regular radio, so I had never heard anything off this one when I got it during on of the CD Breaker's good moods.  Thankfully, he was out of my life within weeks of me getting that album, so he never got the chance to throw a fit and break it.  Maybe it just reminds me of finally getting out of a bad situation that, at its worst, had me fearing for my life.  What a shame it was his last album!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 23, 2021)

These are my current favorites I'm listening to frequently:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tanooki16 (Mar 27, 2021)

_Space Dementia !!!
New Born !!
Bliss !_


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 27, 2021)

Discovery will forever have a place in my heart


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Metroid Cinematica, cinmatic-style music based on Metroid game soundtrack.

YouTube
Spotify


----------



## Jayro (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't care what anyone says, this album was peak Evanescence, and you can't change my mind.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 22, 2021)

Of all time: BOC: Secret Treaties




Currently: Igorrr: Nostril and Death Grips: The Money Store


----------



## boot3 (Aug 2, 2021)

Jamiroquai - Synkronized (1999)


----------



## Jayro (Aug 2, 2021)

Best album I keep coming back to. This song is my favorite on the entire album too.


----------



## daemonspudguy (Aug 21, 2021)

The Wall by Pink Floyd, and TIM by Avicii. Very different from each other but both are fantastic.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 21, 2021)

Dream Theater - Images and Words
Dream Theater - Octavarium
Transatlantic - The Whirlwind
Symphony X - The Odyssey
Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of The Moon
Rush - 2112
Mike Oldfield - Tubular bells
Queen - Innuendo
Michael Jackson - Bad
Sonata Arctica - Ecliptica
The Black Mages - II - The Skies Above
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

AND THE LIST GOES ON AND ON AND ON. I cannot declare one favorite, it changes with my mood.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't know... Beethoven didn’t release any albums..


----------



## seany1990 (Aug 21, 2021)

Daft Punk - Discovery


----------



## AlanGreen (Sep 26, 2021)

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of The Moon


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 26, 2021)

this is one of my favs


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 26, 2021)

Two of my all-time favorites:


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 26, 2021)

Don't know now. It was:

Metallica: Black





Then:

ACDC: Back In Black





But now:

Megadeath: Greatest Hits





caught my eye and ears


----------



## daemonspudguy (Oct 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Best album I keep coming back to. This song is my favorite on the entire album too.
> 
> View attachment 271876


What music player is that?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

daemonspudguy said:


> What music player is that?


Looks like it's Rocket Player


----------



## Xalusc (Oct 19, 2021)

It's been Close to the Edge, by Yes, for a few years now.
Recently, though, I've been growing more and more fond of Camel's Mirage and Moonmadness.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 19, 2021)

daemonspudguy said:


> What music player is that?


Rocket Player Pro.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Rocket Player Pro.


Ain't that what I said above lol.

Seriously though good to see someone other than me using it.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 19, 2021)

Depends on my mood, can't pick just one.


----------



## kakyoku (Oct 20, 2021)

my favourite albums right now (they change alot) are usually tyler the creators igor, weezers pinkerton or tally halls marvins marvelous mechanical museum


----------



## dei99 (Nov 1, 2021)

Depeche Mode - Violator


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  My favorite albums are Rainbow Goblin by Masayoshi Takanaka, and Plantasia, by Mort Garson!


----------



## TerminatorZXY (Dec 22, 2021)

Ultra Beatdown by DragonForce.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)

Used to listen to it as a kid while delivering newspapers, and still today I love it. Always brings back those good times memories.  *3rd Bass - The Cactus Album*


----------



## JayPea (Dec 22, 2021)

The Stone Roses by The Stone Roses


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2022)

Some of my favorite albums are.....


























All the drummers are rock solid. The bassists are very pronounced. My 2 favorite instruments.

Fun Fact: I used to fall asleep to Nirvana's Nevermind. It was in my fancy-ass tape player that had the awesome "auto-flip" feature. I'd isolate the instruments as I heard each song. I'd listen the the album on repeat. I'd focus on a different instrument each time a song would pass through my ears. I'd imagine how they each play their instruments.


----------



## Soraiko (Jan 20, 2022)

these


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 6, 2022)

JayPea said:


> The Stone Roses by The Stone Roses



It's a good album but it's missing too many great songs to be their best now. How about The Complete Stone Roses instead?


----------



## apaltado (Mar 1, 2022)

HAIL TO THE THIEF BY RADIOHEAD!!!, i adore all of their work. ive always felt that people don't care about them or if they do, they only care for okc or the bends which is fine, just imo the bends doesn't go anywhere near kid a or hail to the thief. ok computer does tho. i somehow feel it's more cohesive than bends. anyways it honestly pisses me off a bit. their music is mostly intriguing, really intriguing. kinda makes you feel like every song has its own lore behind or that it belongs in a movie. and honestly i like them better without knowing what that movie or lore is all about. i don't like the idea of putting static words to define something i love. it's like if i had to justify me loving it. i own a vinyl of their latest record too, a moon shaped pool. which is really good too, my favorite tracks on there are daydreaming, true love waits and ful stop. and my fav songs from them as a band would be dollars and cents, the daily mail, sit down stand up, feral and myxomatosis.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 1, 2022)

possibly "dark side of the moon."  today is the anniversary of its release.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)

It's impossible for me to choose just 1 album as my favorite..


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)

HankLee said:


> Depeche Mode - Violator


Their best album imo.


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

Idea by  The Bee Gees (1968)


----------



## Glyptofane (May 14, 2022)




----------



## T1nmaN (May 30, 2022)

All Day (Girl Talk album)  by Gregg Gillis. I was so bummed that I didn't go to see him when he came to town about 7 years ago.
The samples are super crazy!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Day_(Girl_Talk_album)
Here's a cool visualization of the samples:
http://adereth.github.io/blog/2016/01/20/visualizing-girl-talk-with-clojure-and-d3-dot-js/
And here it is deconstructed:
https://www.fastcompany.com/1707948/infographic-girl-talks-latest-mashup-masterpiece-deconstructed
Definitely check it out:
http://www.illegal-art.net/allday/


----------



## mrtvomore (Jun 2, 2022)

Iron Maiden - Brave new world

Rainbow - Rising


----------



## terebee (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Sphaa (Aug 11, 2022)

The album I hold dearest to myself got to be this one - God this album gives me a lot of memories growing up:
Kyuss - And the circus leaves town

But the best album ever got to be:
TOOL - Ænima


----------



## NateRogers (Aug 21, 2022)

I adore The Wall by Pink Floyd


----------



## romanaOne (Aug 22, 2022)

Rendez-Vous by Jean-Michel Jarre. It would have been an even better album if the Challenger hadn't blown up.  Read the Wikipedia article if you don't know what that means.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

romanaOne said:


> Rendez-Vous by Jean-Michel Jarre. It would have been an even better album if the Challenger hadn't blown up.  Read the Wikipedia article if you don't know what that means.


Only familiar with _Oxygene_.. I assume _Render-Vous_ has the same style of music as _Oxygene_?
Of course with 80's synth sounds, less vocals etc..


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

How do you pick just one? That would mean it'd be the absolute best album in your opinion and that's kind of hard to define because there's so, so many.

I can't decide between a Western, Country, Pop, Hip-Hop, or an Electronic (Cyberpunk-style) album.

I'd definitely say Ennio Morricone's masterfully well put together artistical songs are something I'll never get tired of hearing.



RIP, Mr. Morricone.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

I have more, but those on my mind at the moment are:

"Rumours" by Fleetwood Mac
"The Stone Roses" by The Stone Roses


----------



## romanaOne (Aug 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Only familiar with _Oxygene_.. I assume _Render-Vous_ has the same style of music as _Oxygene_?
> Of course with 80's synth sounds, less vocals etc..




Actually, it is very different. To borrow a phrase, it has more notes than Oxygene and is less boring than Oxygene, which is great for a first album but over-rated in hindsight.

1 is kind of new agey intro ; 2 sounds like a mix of 1812 Overture and Tocatta & Fugue in D minor; 3 is Laser Harp;  4 is pop single for radio; most of 5 is well, cheezy; Last Rendez-Vous is sax improv over dirge-like chords.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> "Rumours" by Fleetwood Mac


I would highly recommend checking out their self-titled album if you haven't heard it already..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

romanaOne said:


> Actually, it is very different. To borrow a phrase, it has more notes than Oxygene and is less boring than Oxygene, which is great for a first album but over-rated in hindsight.
> 
> 1 is kind of new agey intro ; 2 sounds like a mix of 1812 Overture and Tocatta & Fugue in D minor; 3 is Laser Harp;  4 is pop single for radio; most of 5 is well, cheezy; Last Rendez-Vous is sax improv over dirge-like chords.


I haven't fully delved into his discography yet, only heard Oxygene.. and i like what i heard from that..
You mean it's "Different" from it but in a good way, with varied sound, influences, production etc.? Sounds cool. Might check it out, thanks!


----------



## MadonnaProject (Aug 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I would highly recommend checking out their self-titled album if you haven't heard it already..



A reason why almost 50 years later it is still classed as a masterpiece. I think Fleetwood Mac trump the beatles.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> A reason why almost 50 years later it is still classed as a masterpiece. I think Fleetwood Mac trump the beatles.


Yes. Though i wouldn't agree with your last statement..


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 22, 2022)

Technically two EPs which together contain an album's worth of songs, but my favorites are...

「Story of Hope」- Historia [2015]




「Story of Hope」- Alethea [2016]





If I had to pick one over the other, I would pick Historia. I don't think either of these CDs has any bad songs, though, tbh.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 22, 2022)

My favorite album is lowEMFradGamer by PRIMUS CREAMUS






The first track (zero EMF games) is a bop. Don't tell the mods but I have attached a free mp3 of the song that I got off LimeWire below


----------



## Dudumendes (Sep 26, 2022)

Rammstein - Sehnsucht


----------



## ateliermae (Oct 15, 2022)

Right now I really like Twilight EP by Boa


----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 21, 2022)

Mylo Xyloto - Coldplay


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 21, 2022)

Super underrated album tbh


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## martinn (Nov 17, 2022)

It's pretty much impossible for me to only pick one, so here's a short list. This isn't in any particular order.

"Close to the Edge" - Yes
"In Cauda Venenum" - Opeth
"For Emma, Forever Ago" - Bon Iver
"In the Aeroplane Over the Sea " - Neutral Milk Hotel
"Veneer" - Jose Gonzalez


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)

martinn said:


> It's pretty much impossible for me to only pick one, so here's a short list. This isn't in any particular order.
> 
> "Close to the Edge" - Yes
> "In Cauda Venenum" - Opeth
> ...


Yea, it is impossible. hell, even something like "a top 50" is impossible for me..
Nice choice on the _Yes _there_. _
Haven't heard that_ Opeth _album, _Heritage_ was the last one i heard from them. So i guess it's good, since it's on the list..


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

Does Cheech and Chongs "up in Smoke" album qualify for this?


----------



## rushjurassicparkfly (Nov 18, 2022)

Tool - "Lateralus"
Slayer - "Reign in Blood"
Judas Priest - "Painkiller"
Rush - "Moving Pictures"
Jethro Tull - "Heavy Horses"
Mastodon - "Crack the Skye" 
High on Fire  - "Blessed Black Wings"
Deep Purple - "Machine Head"
Black Sabbath - "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath"
Testament - "The Ritual"


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 18, 2022)

At the moment it's this:


----------



## jamesmurfyiii (Dec 8, 2022)

Death - Individual Thoughts Patterns


----------



## 21432 (Jan 2, 2023)

Probably Best of the Beast by Iron Maiden.


----------

